# I had a lesson today and... (rolling thread)



## jdpjamesp (Jan 15, 2016)

Hope it's ok to start this. Couldn't find a similar thread.
Had a lesson today with Simon Lucas up here in Lancaster. Flightscope and video analysis. Turns out I've been swaying laterally all over the shop. So he's pulled my swing apart just looking at the lower body really so far. 2 more lessons booked in for the next couple of months. I have to say that even in an hour it felt like I was swinging a lot more freely, and consistently, hitting target so much more (albeit just a wedge, but all the same). Excited to see where it takes me!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2016)

Good thread sir. I've a lesson booked for this afternoon. Not really played or practiced too much in the last few weeks so just going for a 30 minute refresher and overview on where the swing is ready for some warmer and dryer weather (soon please). Then its about short game up to March and the start of the season and then off and running


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jan 16, 2016)

I had a lesson yesterday which fixed my tops and gave me some great drills to work on. 

Was releasing a bit early and tensing my wrists too much, standing up in the downswing, leaving an open clubface and the "knifey/bladey" top. Worked on the downswing, closing the clubface, maintaining lag, lateral bend, and in my little practise at the end hit the best drive I've hit in months. Very pleased, excited to take it to the course, but have exams to get out of the way first!


----------



## Grogger (Jan 16, 2016)

Had a lesson this morning and it was embarrassing! Couldn't hit a thing and was honestly as bad as I was when I first took up the game 3 years ago. To much going on in my head and worrying about what I was doing during the swing. Felt like I'd wasted my instructors time. 

Never er really do well at the range and much prefer hitting a ball on the golf course but it would be nice to put something together at the range.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2016)

Great lesson. Pleased that the work I've done on alignment, posture and tempo passed muster. Worked mainly on my exit through the ball which was too high leading to a couple of faults. Also looked at staying behind the ball with the driver. Some excellent stuff. Came away invigorated and just need the temperature to rise, rain to stop and the course to dry out.


----------



## swanny32 (Jan 16, 2016)

I had a lesson last Saturday with part 2 this morning, completely altering the way I swing, having no wrist hinge with the right wrist whichever in turn is stopping me from closing the face at the top of my swing (has lead to some wicked pull hooks).

Today we took the swing out to the short game area and did some chipping and pitching. Feeling positive for the new season ahead.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jan 19, 2016)

Hoping to get to the range today for first practice since my lesson. I feel like all my practice of the last 6 months or so is completely wasted as my swing is now so different to what it was. Quite demoralizing. I hope I manage to get into the flow of it quickly and see some real benefits.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jan 19, 2016)

Ok so that went pretty well. Got into the groove of the new movements ok. Repeating them in front of the mirror all weekend evidently helped. I'm not topping the ball as much. Going similar sort of distance to before, but it's effortless. Striking the ground more consistently after the ball I think, and the big pull left seems to be gone. Also managed to hit some very pleasing 4-iron shots which I've not managed to do before. This lesson stuff does work. 
Long way to go still, but it's promising!


----------



## WWG (Jan 19, 2016)

I had a lesson on the course today. I opted to do a few holes rather than on the range. My biggest problem is topping the ball, and I asked the pro to try and anylise what I am doing wrong. I hit the furthest and straightest  drive I have ever hit. She even said "WOW".  I then hit 5 balls from the same spot on the fairway, and topped them all. She pointed out that I have a nice calm and controlled swing. It is a bit in to in, and my finishing position needs working on, otherwise she was quite confused why I kept topping the ball. On the 5th top she sussed it, and it was the oldest mistake of all, I wasn't watching the ball long enough. From that point onward I didn't top another ball, but that wasn't to say I didn't have plenty go wayward. She also taught me how to punch a ball from the rough. She improved my chipping, and gave me a few putting tips. I hope Â£20 well spent.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jan 19, 2016)

Good effort mate.


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 19, 2016)

Had a lesson at the end of last week. A tune up before I go on my golfing break. Started the session hitting it as bad as I have for a long time. I know the pro well. And he has taught me for a while, so we discussed how I felt when I was swinging and what I felt in the swing. I discussed that I felt like there was a lot of movement, but couldn't pinpoint, which is one of the areas we had been looking at for a while.

He watched me hit a few, and took some recordings and showed them to me.  A lot of movement was present, and a 'loose' hip which was falling away, causing a flat swing on the inside was causing my issues. Spent time drilling, feeling a solid load into the right, without moving my hips, keeping my knee level a lot straighter.
Worked up from the pitches with a 7i through to full shots, with a pause and active check at the top of the swing to ensure everything looked and felt as it should and then to full speed normal shots.  Strikes were a lot crisper.  Hit a few different clubs to ensure the feeling remained, and encouraged to drill at slow speed during practice, so I did not revert back.

Great lesson, and hopefully should see some more improvements and consistency over time


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2016)

Off to the range tomorrow to work on the drills from the lesson ready for the first comp of 2016 on Saturday. Looking forward to the range and the comp. Let's get 2016 started


----------



## jdpjamesp (Feb 6, 2016)

Lesson 2 of 3 today. Really working on stamping out the out to in swing. Can't complain at the results... http://www.hudl.com/technique/video/view/OlLcAdMx?e=4365246


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2016)

Very good session at Pachesham Golf Centre. Pitching lesson which was insightful and productive. Fantastic set up and a great short game area. Working in the sand next week which I am looking forward to


----------



## WWG (Feb 8, 2016)

I had a lesson a few weeks ago on the course. I was using several balls, and at one stage I had about 4 balls all lined up about 80 meters from the green. This is a distance I hate. My pro told me to take the PW out of my bag and loft all 4 balls on to the green. I put 3 on to the green, and the other one was just inches off. I haven't managed to do it since !!


----------



## jdpjamesp (Feb 8, 2016)

First practise since the lesson today. Horrible. Really struggling with strike. That's to be expected because of the swing changes, but it's very demoralising! 
The good news is that I was getting decent draw on most shots, although the right to left wind won't have helped. Just need to work on controlling the draw a bit more.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 23, 2016)

First lesson in 18 months!

A lot done in an hour.  Posture change, complete grip rebuild (from 10 finger to interlock), then worked on backswing, changing path from 7 degrees out-to-in to 1 degree out-to-in.

Practice ground. 

12 holes.

Knackered!


----------



## One Planer (Feb 23, 2016)

Had one last week.  Heres the video:

[video=youtube_share;ZwZtUsumS2Y]https://youtu.be/ZwZtUsumS2Y[/video]

Only slight changes to make for next lesson.  

Mainly address (Ball position & Weight more in heels)


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 23, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			First lesson in 18 months!

A lot done in an hour.  Posture change, complete grip rebuild (from 10 finger to interlock), then worked on backswing, changing path from 7 degrees out-to-in to 1 degree out-to-in.

Practice ground. 

12 holes.

Knackered!
		
Click to expand...

How did he go about shifting your path? 

Sounds like a very productive day.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 23, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			How did he go about shifting your path? 

Sounds like a very productive day.
		
Click to expand...

Takeaway was really outside.  Sorted that.  Also, now coiling behind the ball (feels like a big sway, but feel vs real etc), means I'm now using my body, rather than just my arms.

Lots of practice to be done before next lesson in 3 weeks time, but I have more time to practice nowadays.  Downswing lesson next.

This was my first trackman lesson and I don't think I could ever go to a pro without this facility.  Straight away, the pro could tell me that path was a huge issue and then we went to work on it.  Another thing was that I was only hitting down by 2 degrees with an 8 iron.

Took my lesson feelings to the course today and I'm really encouraged.  No more pull hooks with irons, or wild, wimpy push slices with driver.  Nearly slam-dunked with a full PW (four inches), and no sliced drives (gained 10 yards at the same time with driver).  

Just need to put the hours in, in conjunction with some flexibility work and I'm confident that I'll get my swing speed up, maintaining this much more neutral path.

Happy that the interlocking doesn't feel hugely different to my ten finger grip.

Back is in agony now though with the posture change- will need to be careful as I was out for 4 months in 2014 with lower back pain.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 23, 2016)

Sounds great bud.   Might plump for a lesson or two soon. 

Keep it up


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 23, 2016)

Had my first lesson since the starter set I had when I took up golf 18 months ago. More than a few bad habits had crept in and I was looking for more consistency - went to a new pro I stumbled across on the internet.

Within 3 swings he asked me how much sport I had previously played. Me - 'A lot.' Him - 'Thought so. You must be relying on very good hand-eye coordination to hit the center of the club because you are getting into some awful positions and making golf very hard!' 

To be honest, this is exactly what I wanted to hear - I've got to shooting 90 very consistently but had a feeling I was heavily reliant on sporting ability rather than a good golf swing and knew I needed help to get to the next level. He used video and trackman to show me what I was doing, horrible upright swing and coming hugely over the top.

I struggle with 'feel' as in what I should be feeling at various points in the swing. Crucially for me, he gave me sporting analogies to work with - 'How many Roberto Carlos style free kicks to see work Vs how many Beckhams - Think of Beckham!' and a boxing analogy for driving - 'Throw an uppercut' that really seemed to work for me.

With a few changes, from focusing on coming around the toe on takeaway,  flattening my shoulder turn and putting my weight back slightly I started hitting beautiful draws and really tightened up the dispersion. My swing speed was up as I was completing the turn better and so I was hitting both further and straighter - not bad for a 1 hour session!

All within 1 hour - and I am really looking forward to the next 5 I have booked - I really appreciated how he understood how my mind worked and tailored his explanations to improve my swing. Great experience! Have had 3 range sessions since and it's like night and day - can't wait for when it inevitably falls apart on the course!

Only negative was that he had a play with my stiff shaft Adams Blue driver and laughed - turns out it's not very stiff at all! I swing at 100mph and he said with a better shaft and driver I could improve my carry by 25 yards minimum - so Â£Â£Â£ need to be spent!! Had a hit with R15, Callaway XR and Cobra Fly Z last night and saw what he meant - on Protracer I was hitting my current driver 230 carry with an absolute pearler averaging 210, yet on all 3 of the others I was hitting 230 carry on off center hits and 245+ on better ones. Leaning towards the XR with Project X 6.0!


----------



## Garush34 (Feb 23, 2016)

Had a lesson on Saturday, went just for a check up to see how things were. I'm still searching for more consistency and a bit shorter backswing. 

The lesson was good not much to change. Set up and alignment is really good. Only a few things to work on. Need to keep the hands lower starting the backswing. Was getting a bit high which was causing me to pick the club up too early. This should also lead to higher hands at the top of the backswing. 

The next two lead to the same fault. Staring the downswing with the hands and cutting across the ball, causing the left to right flight I have. So need to start feeling the weight into the ball of the left foot. And also need to retain flex in the lead knee down and through impact. I was straightening the knee straight away to start the down swing, which was also causing me to cut across the ball. 

With these changes I saw an improvement within the lesson. Will keep working on the changes and see where I am before the start of the season. I may go for another lesson before the first comp of the year if needed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 23, 2016)

Need to get more feedback on my pitching. Not really gelling as I'd hoped but it's early season and I don't want to peak too early


----------



## jdpjamesp (Mar 14, 2016)

Last lesson of my block on Saturday. Still a long way to go, but I feel happier about shaping shots. I feel like I know a bit more where it's going to go. And my distance has really improved too. I used to struggle to get my 5 iron to the 150 marker. 7 iron is going there now on a good hit. And the other good news is that I may actually start carrying my 4 iron again as I seem to be striking it a lot better with the swing changes. 
Not had a chance to work on hybrids and woods yet as the range I was at is only about 180 yds long so bans the use of them. 
Got a birthday coming up soon so hopefully will be able to get another block booked in because the benefits are really tangible.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2016)

Aimpoint Express lesson last Thursday. Very interesting and showing some promise on my reads and therefore putting with confidence again


----------



## jdpjamesp (Mar 15, 2016)

Yeah I like the look of Aimpoint. One for the to do list in future.


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Got a couple of free lessons when I bought my irons the other month, had the 2nd one today. 

We worked on tempo, width and shoulder turn. By the end of the lesson I was a player! Hitting balls so straight and high. It was so easy.

i then got another 50 balls after he left, I was not a player!! 

Putting it down to being tired 

Wish I could bottle him up and take him out on the course with me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Got a couple of free lessons when I bought my irons the other month, had the 2nd one today. 

We worked on tempo, width and shoulder turn. By the end of the lesson I was a player! Hitting balls so straight and high. It was so easy.

i then got another 50 balls after he left, I was not a player!! 

Putting it down to being tired 

Wish I could bottle him up and take him out on the course with me.
		
Click to expand...

All tips guaranteed only until the end of the lesson.


----------



## Junior (Mar 19, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Got a couple of free lessons when I bought my irons the other month, had the 2nd one today. 

We worked on tempo, width and shoulder turn. By the end of the lesson I was a player! Hitting balls so straight and high. It was so easy.

i then got another 50 balls after he left, I was not a player!! 

Putting it down to being tired 

Wish I could bottle him up and take him out on the course with me.
		
Click to expand...

who were the lessons with Dave???


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Junior said:



			who were the lessons with Dave???
		
Click to expand...


David Lloyd out of Formby driving range mate.  I've had a few in the past with him, the other day was the best lesson yet


----------



## 3565 (Mar 21, 2016)

Had a great lesson today, working on initiating more lag by having more lateral hip before rotating the hips and using the rotation to square the club face, but still staying behind the ball and delivering more power. The ball contact on the face is another level, but difficult to get to.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2016)

Lesson booked for Wednesday. Played poorly at the weekend but wanting to put that down to my recent health issues but just want reassurance it was mostly the ill effects and nothing to do with the swing. That and a big comp coming up next weekend so good to get a look over before then


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 22, 2016)

Had my first lesson of 5 last Friday.. We decided on short game at a taster session at the back end of least season....

Spent most of the time practicing the shot over a bunker with not much room to play with.. Happens a lot at ours with small greens etc.

Great advice about using the 10 deg bounce of my 58 deg wedge, gaining confidence, not being afraid to commit to the shot.. Etc Etc...

Used it a couple of times in practice round yesterday, great feeling when you stiff one from a position that would have frightened you to death before....

Bring on the next session.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2016)

Great lesson. Not too much technique changed but a lot of work done of NLP and being calmer over the shot and smoother


----------



## Region3 (Mar 23, 2016)

What does NLP stand for?


----------



## richart (Mar 23, 2016)

Region3 said:



			What does NLP stand for?
		
Click to expand...

 National Loony Party ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 23, 2016)

Region3 said:



			What does NLP stand for?
		
Click to expand...

Nearly Lost the Plot


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 23, 2016)

Region3 said:



			What does NLP stand for?
		
Click to expand...

Neuro-Linguistic Programming


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Neuro-Linguistic Programming
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. Wasn't sure myself. It was strange but he asked me to simply put my tongue at the base of my mouth and focus on my breathing from the chest (but not listening to it). Apparently this reduces the heart rate. All I know is I felt so calm over the ball and with a slower takeaway was able to make some really solid shots. Not sure how or why but seemed to slow me down completely. Apparently he does a lot of NLP work with is plus figure and single figure pupils so their might be something in it although I'd not heard of it. Does this "Zen Golf" book a few have recommende come from the same stable?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 24, 2016)

Is a method of influencing brain behaviour (the "neuro" part of the phrase) through the use of language (the "linguistic" part) and other types of communication to enable a person to "recode" the way the brain responds to stimuli (that's the "programming") and manifest new and better behaviours. Neuro-Linguistic Programming often incorporates hypnosis and self-hypnosis to help achieve the change (or "programming") that is wanted


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 24, 2016)

I would be looking for a new pro.   sounds like he wanted the night off.


----------



## Curls (Mar 24, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Is a method of influencing brain behaviour (the "neuro" part of the phrase) through the use of language (the "linguistic" part) and other types of communication to enable a person to "recode" the way the brain responds to stimuli (that's the "programming") and manifest new and better behaviours. Neuro-Linguistic Programming often incorporates hypnosis and self-hypnosis to help achieve the change (or "programming") that is wanted
		
Click to expand...

Nice explanation. Fancy words for what we do instinctively as children, when we get older we forget how much information we assimilated, how much control of our functions we gained (well, some of us, you should see me on a night out). We can reprogramme, but it isn't as easy as when we were younger because we've ingrained so many responses to so many things.



HomerJSimpson said:



			Does this "Zen Golf" book a few have recommended come from the same stable?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Homer, I guess there's an element of it but Parent goes a bit deeper. At least he hasn't given it this name, but many principles are the same. 

Your coach slowed you down. A great tip I heard last year was to swing with your mouth open. When you hit something you naturally clench your jaw. Keeping your mouth open allows for a smoother swing. After a while you don't have to actually have your mouth open (who wants that on the first tee?!) but just have your jaw relaxed.

Different paths to the same goal, a slower, smoother swing, which is always going to be better than a quick "hitty" one, particularly off the tee.

Zen Golf is more about how we see ourselves, and how we perceive others to see us, and realising that it really isn't life and death, because laugh as we might that's how it can feel at times out there. Parent gives nice practical advice and anecdotes about achieving presence of mind. Not necessarily what people might think is "Zen-like" calm, just clarity of thought. It's amazing what we can do when we get out of our own way, think clearly and execute the shot with 100% commitment. Is it always going to go perfectly? Of course not, not even the greats can do that. But we have a much better chance of success that way and if it doesn't go right, feel much calmer and in perspective about what has just happened, and what happens next.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 24, 2016)

Pretty sure Westwood did a video for golf monthly about holding a tee in his teeth so he doesn't bite down on them if he tenses up.


----------



## Curls (Mar 24, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Pretty sure Westwood did a video for golf monthly about holding a tee in his teeth so he doesn't bite down on them if he tenses up.
		
Click to expand...

Fancy school - NLP

School for idiots - mouth open, catching flies

Worksop school - jam a tee in his gob 

Sound advice however you come by it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			I would be looking for a new pro.   sounds like he wanted the night off.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all. Fifty minutes instead of the booked thirty, and he came back for a ten minute refresh after the lesson after me.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 24, 2016)

Curls said:



			Nice explanation. Fancy words for what we do instinctively as children, when we get older we forget how much information we assimilated, how much control of our functions we gained (well, some of us, you should see me on a night out). We can reprogramme, but it isn't as easy as when we were younger because we've ingrained so many responses to so many things.



Hi Homer, I guess there's an element of it but Parent goes a bit deeper. At least he hasn't given it this name, but many principles are the same. 

Your coach slowed you down. A great tip I heard last year was to swing with your mouth open. When you hit something you naturally clench your jaw. Keeping your mouth open allows for a smoother swing. After a while you don't have to actually have your mouth open (who wants that on the first tee?!) but just have your jaw relaxed.

Different paths to the same goal, a slower, smoother swing, which is always going to be better than a quick "hitty" one, particularly off the tee.

Zen Golf is more about how we see ourselves, and how we perceive others to see us, and realising that it really isn't life and death, because laugh as we might that's how it can feel at times out there. Parent gives nice practical advice and anecdotes about achieving presence of mind. Not necessarily what people might think is "Zen-like" calm, just clarity of thought. It's amazing what we can do when we get out of our own way, think clearly and execute the shot with 100% commitment. Is it always going to go perfectly? Of course not, not even the greats can do that. But we have a much better chance of success that way and if it doesn't go right, feel much calmer and in perspective about what has just happened, and what happens next.
		
Click to expand...

Good old Google&#128515;


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not at all. Fifty minutes instead of the booked thirty, and he came back for a ten minute refresh after the lesson after me.
		
Click to expand...

 Did he make a phone call at the end of the lesson to his wife, telling her he sorted his pension problems ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 24, 2016)

richart said:



			Did he make a phone call at the end of the lesson to his wife, telling her he sorted his pension problems ?

Click to expand...

The Bentley and holiday home is on order


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Bentley and holiday home is on order 

Click to expand...

I might criticise many things but I rarely if ever mock your golf. A little courtesy in return is in order.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 24, 2016)

richart said:



			Did he make a phone call at the end of the lesson to his wife, telling her he sorted his pension problems ?

Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			The Bentley and holiday home is on order 

Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			I might criticise many things but I rarely if ever mock your golf. A little courtesy in return is in order.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry Homer they are both like love struck teenagers with each other at the moment.

Shocking really when Phil was bemoaning others having a pop at him.


----------



## Grogger (Mar 24, 2016)

Had a lesson last Thursday and something just stuck in my head for once. Was absolutely creaming every shot and getting that satisfying noise off the club face every time I hit the ball. 

Played golf on Monday and wasn't to sure if the lesson had stuck with me. Anyway fast forward 18 holes and I came off the course with my highest stableford score of 37 and played the best golf I'd ever played. 

Went to the range this afternoon and its carried on. Looks like I've really turned a corner in my game. Hopefully get my first card in soon in the next few weeks and get my handicap. Really hoping to do a few comps this summer


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 24, 2016)

Grogger said:



			Had a lesson last Thursday and something just stuck in my head for once. Was absolutely creaming every shot and getting that satisfying noise off the club face every time I hit the ball. 

Played golf on Monday and wasn't to sure if the lesson had stuck with me. Anyway fast forward 18 holes and I came off the course with my highest stableford score of 37 and played the best golf I'd ever played. 

Went to the range this afternoon and its carried on. Looks like I've really turned a corner in my game. Hopefully get my first card in soon in the next few weeks and get my handicap. Really hoping to do a few comps this summer
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear.. 

last thing you want to do it think you have cracked it.... Que a bad round.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 24, 2016)

Grogger said:



			Had a lesson last Thursday and something just stuck in my head for once. Was absolutely creaming every shot and getting that satisfying noise off the club face every time I hit the ball. 

Played golf on Monday and wasn't to sure if the lesson had stuck with me. Anyway fast forward 18 holes and I came off the course with my highest stableford score of 37 and played the best golf I'd ever played. 

Went to the range this afternoon and its carried on. Looks like I've really turned a corner in my game. Hopefully get my first card in soon in the next few weeks and get my handicap. Really hoping to do a few comps this summer
		
Click to expand...

Always good to gain momentum - use it well and hope to keep it going


----------



## Grogger (Mar 24, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			Oh dear.. 

last thing you want to do it think you have cracked it.... Que a bad round.
		
Click to expand...

Im not saying I've cracked it! Can anyone crack golf? Just that I've turned a corner in my game and I'm getting a bit of consistency. I'm under no illusions that a bad round is somewhere in the future but for the time being I'm enjoying my golf.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 24, 2016)

Grogger said:



			Im not saying I've cracked it! Can anyone crack golf? Just that I've turned a corner in my game and I'm getting a bit of consistency. I'm under no illusions that a bad round is somewhere in the future but for the time being I'm enjoying my golf.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you have, just going by experience of everytime i thought i had, it was followed by a jolt back to reality:thup:


----------



## Grogger (Mar 24, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			Hope you have, just going by experience of everytime i thought i had, it was followed by a jolt back to reality:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hahahaha I know what you mean. Makes you wonder why we keep coming back to it!


----------



## Ads749r (Mar 24, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Thanks for that. Wasn't sure myself. It was strange but he asked me to simply put my tongue at the base of my mouth and focus on my breathing from the chest (but not listening to it). Apparently this reduces the heart rate. All I know is I felt so calm over the ball and with a slower takeaway was able to make some really solid shots. Not sure how or why but seemed to slow me down completely. Apparently he does a lot of NLP work with is plus figure and single figure pupils so their might be something in it although I'd not heard of it. Does this "Zen Golf" book a few have recommende come from the same stable?
		
Click to expand...

a lot of bodybuilders do that technique of the tounge in the roof of the mouth as it is impossible to tense your neck muscles pushing your tounge up in the roof of your mouth (you've just tried haven't you). Reduces tension and relaxes you and in bodybuilding reduces the risk of injury.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2016)

Grogger said:



			Had a lesson last Thursday and something just stuck in my head for once. Was absolutely creaming every shot and getting that satisfying noise off the club face every time I hit the ball. 

Played golf on Monday and wasn't to sure if the lesson had stuck with me. Anyway fast forward 18 holes and I came off the course with my highest stableford score of 37 and played the best golf I'd ever played. 

Went to the range this afternoon and its carried on. Looks like I've really turned a corner in my game. Hopefully get my first card in soon in the next few weeks and get my handicap. Really hoping to do a few comps this summer
		
Click to expand...

Good news. It will go backwards inevitably at some point but stick with what you were shown and trust it. You know it works


----------



## snell (Mar 24, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I might criticise many things but I rarely if ever mock your golf. A little courtesy in return is in order.
		
Click to expand...

Think you're best off ignoring LiverpoolDil the troll 

Interesting tips from your lesson, makes sense though. And if you're seeing results then that's bang on :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2016)

snell said:



			Think you're best off ignoring LiverpoolDil the troll 

Interesting tips from your lesson, makes sense though. And if you're seeing results then that's bang on :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Love it as he's first to have a pop and then first to whinge when others give it back. What can you do? Makes him happy. All washes over me


----------



## snell (Mar 24, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Love it as he's first to have a pop and then first to whinge when others give it back. What can you do? Makes him happy. All washes over me
		
Click to expand...

He seems obsessed with you....I'd be flattered :lol:

I'm currently practicing tips from my lesson earlier in the month in the front room whilst the missus is out :lol:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 24, 2016)

snell said:



			He seems obsessed with you....I'd be flattered :lol:

I'm currently practicing tips from my lesson earlier in the month in the front room whilst the missus is out :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Mate, you're missing it, have a look at any thread and Phil totally ignores everything Homer posts, Homer constantly baits him,


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Mate, you're missing it, have a look at any thread and Phil totally ignores everything Homer posts, Homer constantly baits him,
		
Click to expand...

Where have I said a word on here? He popped up and had a dig. Hardly squeaky clean himself is he? Anyway, this distracts from the thread so enough said, and back to hearing how forummers are having light bulb moments and getting better


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 24, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Where have I said a word on here? He popped up and had a dig. Hardly squeaky clean himself is he? Anyway, this distracts from the thread so enough said, and back to hearing how forummers are having light bulb moments and getting better
		
Click to expand...

Answer one question then, you know he will not answer your posts so why do you respond to is, ie, the one tonight about Rory's swing, he never mentioned tempo.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Answer one question then, you know he will not answer your posts so why do you respond to is, ie, the one tonight about Rory's swing, he never mentioned tempo.
		
Click to expand...

I'll answer with a question. If I'm on ignore why does he feel the need to post sarcastic comments anyway. To be honest I don't care and too long in the tooth to care but as I said it's now detracting from the thread so I'm not answering any more posts on here about it


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 24, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'll answer with a question. If I'm on ignore why does he feel the need to post sarcastic comments anyway. To be honest I don't care and too long in the tooth to care but as I said it's now detracting from the thread so I'm not answering any more posts on here about it
		
Click to expand...

You're not on ignore he just won't entertain your stalking, but once again you not answering the question speaks volumes. I'm out.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			You're not on ignore he just won't entertain your stalking, but once again you not answering the question speaks volumes. I'm out.
		
Click to expand...

Says nothing other than not wishing to pollute a very good thread with bickering but you seem intent on carrying that on. End of.


----------



## 3565 (Mar 24, 2016)

A very good friend of mine whose off 2 has been delving into Flow Motion and is working with them and Zen Golf to promote the game to the younger generation to take up the game. I played with him yesterday at Rotherham and he'd been practising a no look golf swing which when he sets up to the ball, raises his head up to look forward then does a swing and busted it down the middle with a 3 yard draw with his driver. I tried, and whiffed it 3 yards. He later hit a drive without looking over 300yds,It was just incredible to see and watch. 

So so I hit the practise ground today, and was hitting 6 irons really well, then for the last 10 minutes I was trying the Flow motion where you walk up to the ball and without stopping or pausing take your stance and swing. The results were ridiculous, and effortless and the ball defiantly went further.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 24, 2016)

Baby draw 300 yards and shoots over par. 

Needs to stop messing around with no look swings and sort out that short game.


----------



## 3565 (Mar 24, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Baby draw 300 yards and shoots over par. 

Needs to stop messing around with no look swings and sort out that short game.   



Click to expand...

who said he shot over par?


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 24, 2016)

Playing off 2 he shoots over par more than he should


----------



## 3565 (Mar 24, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Playing off 2 he shoots over par more than he should 

Click to expand...

Do you know something I don't?


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 24, 2016)

What would you like to know?   His current handicap is 2. The course gives him two shots.   needs more sub par rounds.   :rofl:


----------



## 3565 (Mar 25, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			What would you like to know?   His current handicap is 2. The course gives him two shots.   needs more sub par rounds.   :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Who you think it is for starters?


----------



## 3565 (Mar 25, 2016)

3565 said:



			Who you think it is for starters?
		
Click to expand...

Doh!! Just realised what I said and what you were meaning..........


----------



## ChrisB0210 (Mar 30, 2016)

Latest lesson this evening. Worked on balance and keeping my left foot planted as I was falling forward on quite a few shots. Lesson went well, change worked and down to me to practice it. Results showing straight away, better strikes with both 7i and driver, here's hoping I can keep it going.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 31, 2016)

ChrisB0210 said:



			Latest lesson this evening. Worked on balance and keeping my left foot planted as I was falling forward on quite a few shots. Lesson went well, change worked and down to me to practice it. Results showing straight away, better strikes with both 7i and driver, here's hoping I can keep it going.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with the change. Will have chance to work on it at the range before you next play? I always find it tough to play straight after a lesson if I haven't it balls and worked on the new swing. Always feels alien and out of time. I stick with it but there's normally a trust issue


----------



## ChrisB0210 (Mar 31, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good luck with the change. Will have chance to work on it at the range before you next play? I always find it tough to play straight after a lesson if I haven't it balls and worked on the new swing. Always feels alien and out of time. I stick with it but there's normally a trust issue
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. I played 12 holes as practice tonight and it seemed to be working based on distance and ball flight, so it appears to be a case of "so far, so good!"

I'm hoping to get to the range tomorrow evening to have a good go at it ready for the weekend's comps too. 

I know what you mean about swing changes though, I have struggled with some in the past but others have come more naturally. My pp this evening had a lesson yesterday and was struggling a bit with his changes, yet managed to get round the 12 holes well enough!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 1, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good thread sir. I've a lesson booked for this afternoon. Not really played or practiced too much in the last few weeks so just going for a 30 minute refresher and overview on where the swing is ready for some warmer and dryer weather (soon please). Then its about short game up to March and the start of the season and then off and running
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Great lesson. Pleased that the work I've done on alignment, posture and tempo passed muster. Worked mainly on my exit through the ball which was too high leading to a couple of faults. Also looked at staying behind the ball with the driver. Some excellent stuff. Came away invigorated and just need the temperature to rise, rain to stop and the course to dry out.
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Off to the range tomorrow to work on the drills from the lesson ready for the first comp of 2016 on Saturday. Looking forward to the range and the comp. Let's get 2016 started
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Very good session at Pachesham Golf Centre. Pitching lesson which was insightful and productive. Fantastic set up and a great short game area. Working in the sand next week which I am looking forward to
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Need to get more feedback on my pitching. Not really gelling as I'd hoped but it's early season and I don't want to peak too early
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Aimpoint Express lesson last Thursday. Very interesting and showing some promise on my reads and therefore putting with confidence again
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Lesson booked for Wednesday. Played poorly at the weekend but wanting to put that down to my recent health issues but just want reassurance it was mostly the ill effects and nothing to do with the swing. That and a big comp coming up next weekend so good to get a look over before then
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Great lesson. Not too much technique changed but a lot of work done of NLP and being calmer over the shot and smoother
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Thanks for that. Wasn't sure myself. It was strange but he asked me to simply put my tongue at the base of my mouth and focus on my breathing from the chest (but not listening to it). Apparently this reduces the heart rate. All I know is I felt so calm over the ball and with a slower takeaway was able to make some really solid shots. Not sure how or why but seemed to slow me down completely. Apparently he does a lot of NLP work with is plus figure and single figure pupils so their might be something in it although I'd not heard of it. Does this "Zen Golf" book a few have recommende come from the same stable?
		
Click to expand...

 Is this really "keeping it simple" Homer????
Straight question.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Is this really "keeping it simple" Homer????
Straight question.
		
Click to expand...

Does it matter to you and do I care what you think. Straight question


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 1, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Does it matter to you and do I care what you think. Straight question
		
Click to expand...

Straight answer (which you seem impossible to give to my straight question).
A) No
B) I doubt it.

But I find it amazing that you keep banging on about keeping it simple yet spend so much time analyzing your game and trying different things.
I get confused.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Straight answer (which you seem impossible to give to my straight question).
A) No
B) I doubt it.

But I find it amazing that you keep banging on about keeping it simple yet spend so much time analyzing your game and trying different things.
I get confused.
		
Click to expand...

To be brutally frank I gave up caring what you (or some others) thought a long time ago. Very happy, health issues aside with my golf and the former means I won't have to worry about single figures for now and every game for the next few months is a bonus


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 1, 2016)

But you haven't answered my question Homer.
Do you consider the above "keeping it simple?"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			But you haven't answered my question Homer.
Do you consider the above "keeping it simple?"
		
Click to expand...

Yes I did. Said I don't care what you think so whether you class it as keeping it simple or not is down to you. I don't give a toss either way


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 1, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yes I did. Said I don't care what you think so whether you class it as keeping it simple or not is down to you. I don't give a toss either way
		
Click to expand...

Fair play


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 1, 2016)

Guys can we stop with the Homer fixation, 
Yes he posts a lot, yes he has lots of lessons, that's up to him, it's not anyone's problem but his.

I'm getting fed up with threads getting diverted with sniping remarks, so can we accept that Homer does what he does and stop taking decent threads off track

Thank you


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 1, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Guys can we stop with the Homer fixation, 
Yes he posts a lot, yes he has lots of lessons, that's up to him, it's not anyone's problem but his.

I'm getting fed up with threads getting diverted with sniping remarks, so can we accept that Homer does what he does and stop taking decent threads off track

Thank you
		
Click to expand...

:clap:


----------



## delc (Apr 1, 2016)

I had a lesson earlier this week. The pro said that I should get more body turn through the impact zone, as I was doing too much with my arms and sometimes get stuck behind myself. At first the change felt to me like coming right over the top, but I started to hit some good shots on the range. He also did some work on my chipping and short game. I was playing in a 4BBB inter-club match the same afternoon. Got a good par on our difficult 1st hole to win it, but then had an 8 hole spell where I could only hit huge hooks. Fortunately my partner was playing well and carried me through it. On the back nine I decided not to think too much about the mechanics of the swing, and just hit the ball. This tactic worked and I started playing well again. We won the match 5&4.  Incidentally our opponents were very complimentary about my short game in the bar afterwards, because I had made several good up and downs to win holes or rescue halves. This was a rare occurrence for me, as my short game is normally pretty rubbish, so that part of the lesson must have paid off!


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 1, 2016)

delc said:



			I had a lesson earlier this week. The pro said that I should get more body turn through the impact zone, as I was doing too much with my arms and sometimes get stuck behind myself. At first the change felt to me like coming right over the top, but I started to hit some good shots on the range. He also did some work on my chipping and short game. I was playing in a 4BBB inter-club match the same afternoon. Got a good par on our difficult 1st hole to win it, but then had an 8 hole spell where I could only hit huge hooks. Fortunately my partner was playing well and carried me through it. On the back nine I decided not to think too much about the mechanics of the swing, and just hit the ball. This tactic worked and I started playing well again. We won the match 5&4.  Incidentally our opponents were very complimentary about my short game in the bar afterwards, because I had made several good up and downs to win holes or rescue halves. This was a rare occurrence for me, as my short game is normally pretty rubbish, so that part of the lesson must have paid off!  

Click to expand...

Sounds promising but needs ingraining I guess. Always hard to take it onto he course without over-thinking mechanically, getting carried away when the results occur and being overly disappointed when they don't! 

Have an appointment with Mr Dransfield this afternoon that I'm really looking forward to. .


----------



## simplyme (Apr 5, 2016)

Has a lesson today (or yesterday as it is now) 

For some reason I have been hitting out of the toe for about a week now, felt like I was coming over the top but I just couldn't figure out how to fix it. 
Popped in to my pro today, quick 6 balls, Trackman showed that my initial club path was -8!! i usually average + 2. A quick look at the grip showed I had a gap in the right thumb (he calls it an air pocket) was causing me to regrip at the top. 

50 balls later and the draw is back, +3 swing path. Smash factor average around 1.37 and 93mph swing speed with the 6 iron.

Roll up medal tomorrow, so here's hoping for the lesson to pay off.

It just goes to show, we can all forget the basic fundamentals and the importance of them!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2016)

simplyme said:



			Has a lesson today (or yesterday as it is now) 

For some reason I have been hitting out of the toe for about a week now, felt like I was coming over the top but I just couldn't figure out how to fix it. 
Popped in to my pro today, quick 6 balls, Trackman showed that my initial club path was -8!! i usually average + 2. A quick look at the grip showed I had a gap in the right thumb (he calls it an air pocket) was causing me to regrip at the top. 

50 balls later and the draw is back, +3 swing path. Smash factor average around 1.37 and 93mph swing speed with the 6 iron.

Roll up medal tomorrow, so here's hoping for the lesson to pay off.

It just goes to show, we can all forget the basic fundamentals and the importance of them!
		
Click to expand...

Took the NLP stuff and the fix for my swing into the first comp since. Best tempo I've had for ages and felt very calm. Hit it nicely and just one bad hole (a snowman - 8) and a couple of loose putts stopped me getting near the top five. No idea why it then went tits up on Sunday although I didn't feel great. Felt pretty happy with the changes made. Ever onwards


----------



## jdpjamesp (Apr 5, 2016)

Had a 48 and a 49 through 9 since my lessons. By far my best scores. Even more encouraging is that the 49 felt like I played really badly.


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 5, 2016)

Thinking of having a Gasp lesson followed by a 9 hole lesson at Oakmere in Notts. There's a choice of several pro's, the two main ones being Daryl ST John Jones or Martyn Brown.
Does anyone have any feedback for me?

Apologies if I've inappropriately hijacked the thread.


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2016)

*I had a lesson today, and.....(Rolling thread)*

I've noticed these posts get into all kind of threads/topics so thought it best for it to have its own space and then posts won't be lost in the wrong places.


I'll kick start it...

I had a lesson yesterday with my assistant Pro, Sam Dodds, I wanted to just concentrate on my driver (off the tee in general) as for some reason a fade/slice had crept into my game and I couldn't identify why or how!

Our range isn't long enough so off we went down to the 10th around 3pm with a nice empty, but pretty windy course where I hit a couple of drives off the tee and he videod me as I played out the hole, we repeated this on the 11th but then with a little guidance. 

On the 12th tee we deconstructed my current swing and then went through a few things he had noticed and made some changes hitting about 6 drives, these felt very strange and initially awkward at first but when I managed to do what he asked, it was amazing how effortless, long and a great feeling those drives became, even my posture felt much more comfortable.  

We played out the 12th and 13th with my new swing and adopted it to my irons also, which had me taking more of a 3/4 shot with a club up at first with amazing and more accurate results both in distance control and shape, so much so I was stopping the ball dead on the greens and had a couple of spin backs also! 

The fade/slice on my drives had all but gone and become/returned to a hook with the bad shots as I attempted to get used to the change, but apparently this was OK as it was telling him I was adopting, although a little too much, the change he was asking and looking from me! 

By the 14th and then the 18th I fully understood what he wanted and needed me to adopt and why, it certainly won't happen overnight so it's the range for me over the next 2-days before my April Medal on Saturday off the new handicap and then more range work until I can get used to my new swing, which, if I can get to grips with it as quickly as possible, it could see me having even better, more consistent rounds as I've been putting some really good scores in lately but I've still been chipping out of trees and coming off neighbouring fairways, if I cut those out and find more fairways, the world will be mine, all mine I tell thee :whoo:

A 6 hole lesson, well worth the Â£30 he charged me :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: I had a lesson today, and.....(Rolling thread)*



Fish said:



			I've noticed these posts get into all kind of threads/topics so thought it best for it to have its own space and then posts won't be lost in the wrong places.


I'll kick start it...

I had a lesson yesterday with my assistant Pro, Sam Dodds, I wanted to just concentrate on my driver (off the tee in general) as for some reason a fade/slice had crept into my game and I couldn't identify why or how!

Our range isn't long enough so off we went down to the 10th around 3pm with a nice empty, but pretty windy course where I hit a couple of drives off the tee and he videod me as I played out the hole, we repeated this on the 11th but then with a little guidance. 

On the 12th tee we deconstructed my current swing and then went through a few things he had noticed and made some changes hitting about 6 drives, these felt very strange and initially awkward at first but when I managed to do what he asked, it was amazing how effortless, long and a great feeling those drives became, even my posture felt much more comfortable.  

We played out the 12th and 13th with my new swing and adopted it to my irons also, which had me taking more of a 3/4 shot with a club up at first with amazing and more accurate results both in distance control and shape, so much so I was stopping the ball dead on the greens and had a couple of spin backs also! 

The fade/slice on my drives had all but gone and become/returned to a hook with the bad shots as I attempted to get used to the change, but apparently this was OK as it was telling him I was adopting, although a little too much, the change he was asking and looking from me! 

By the 14th and then the 18th I fully understood what he wanted and needed me to adopt and why, it certainly won't happen overnight so it's the range for me over the next 2-days before my April Medal on Saturday off the new handicap and then more range work until I can get used to my new swing, which, if I can get to grips with it as quickly as possible, it could see me having even better, more consistent rounds as I've been putting some really good scores in lately but I've still been chipping out of trees and coming off neighbouring fairways, if I cut those out and find more fairways, the world will be mine, all mine I tell thee :whoo:

A 6 hole lesson, well worth the Â£30 he charged me :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Was this with a yellow ball Robin????


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: I had a lesson today, and.....(Rolling thread)*



Fish said:



			I've noticed these posts get into all kind of threads/topics so thought it best for it to have its own space and then posts won't be lost in the wrong places.


I'll kick start it...

I had a lesson yesterday with my assistant Pro, Sam Dodds, I wanted to just concentrate on my driver (off the tee in general) as for some reason a fade/slice had crept into my game and I couldn't identify why or how!

Our range isn't long enough so off we went down to the 10th around 3pm with a nice empty, but pretty windy course where I hit a couple of drives off the tee and he videod me as I played out the hole, we repeated this on the 11th but then with a little guidance. 

On the 12th tee we deconstructed my current swing and then went through a few things he had noticed and made some changes hitting about 6 drives, these felt very strange and initially awkward at first but when I managed to do what he asked, it was amazing how effortless, long and a great feeling those drives became, even my posture felt much more comfortable.  

We played out the 12th and 13th with my new swing and adopted it to my irons also, which had me taking more of a 3/4 shot with a club up at first with amazing and more accurate results both in distance control and shape, so much so I was stopping the ball dead on the greens and had a couple of spin backs also! 

The fade/slice on my drives had all but gone and become/returned to a hook with the bad shots as I attempted to get used to the change, but apparently this was OK as it was telling him I was adopting, although a little too much, the change he was asking and looking from me! 

By the 14th and then the 18th I fully understood what he wanted and needed me to adopt and why, it certainly won't happen overnight so it's the range for me over the next 2-days before my April Medal on Saturday off the new handicap and then more range work until I can get used to my new swing, which, if I can get to grips with it as quickly as possible, it could see me having even better, more consistent rounds as I've been putting some really good scores in lately but I've still been chipping out of trees and coming off neighbouring fairways, if I cut those out and find more fairways, the world will be mine, all mine I tell thee :whoo:

A 6 hole lesson, well worth the Â£30 he charged me :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cracking value for money. Hope it click for the medal


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Cracking value for money. Hope it click for the medal
		
Click to expand...

I doubt it, even with hopefully 2 decent sessions at the range between now & then, but if it reduces any of the issues I've been having on a regular basis then I can build on that and that can only be a positive for the rest of the season. 

I'll be more than happy with buffer on Saturday off the new handicap and putting this swing change into practice.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 7, 2016)

Had a lesson today to try and correct a push that has crept into my wedge play.

My pro changed plenty but it was easy enough to implement and gave instant results.

Ball more forward. Weight forward. Very linear in approach without going the hole hog.

Contact and direction massively improved and confidence restored.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 7, 2016)

Fatting and thinning my short irons and messing around with my driver swing over the last few weeks led to a supposed 45 minute lesson today. The pro rang me up an hour or so before the lesson was due and asked me if I wanted to carry on with it as it was drizzling and very windy and his lesson before me had cancelled. I was still up for it and said I would get there early so turned up 45 minutes before I was originally due.

The lesson started on the putting green as that was where I was when the pro came out on the course and he saw that I wasn't standing with my eyes over the ball so I wasn't seeing the line properly. Moved onto wedges and short chips over bunkers and saw that my weight wasn't on the front foot and I was trying to hit the ball too hard - half swing back should end with the club the same distance forward and pointing towards the target. Mid irons were OK and he then worked on the driver and getting rid of the fade that had crept back in. After an hour and twenty minutes I had had enough after a full days work and called it a day. For Â£25 I had almost double my money's worth and it was money well spent. :thup:


----------



## Matty (Apr 7, 2016)

I had a lesson and quick video analysis yesterday - seems I'm too upright and laying the club off as well. A few tips imparted and clearly some time to be spent sorting that lot out!


----------



## snell (Apr 8, 2016)

Am I the only one who struggles to translate lessons into course play?

Had a great practice session on wednesday using drills from a lesson I had a month or so ago, I was striping my irons.

Fast forward a day and I am slashing across every shot! Topping loads too


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2016)

snell said:



			Am I the only one who struggles to translate lessons into course play?

Had a great practice session on wednesday using drills from a lesson I had a month or so ago, I was striping my irons.

Fast forward a day and I am slashing across every shot! Topping loads too
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Me too. Can hit it great in lesson and practice but lose all sense of what I'd done as soon as I peg it up on the first.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 8, 2016)

Had a lesson on Weds night with Barry down at Clarkes in Rainford. Last of my first batch of 6. Working on my driving again. Been hitting big high push cuts and turns out I've been hitting down on the ball again. Given me a little drill to work on hitting up at it and hit some beauties in my lesson. Going to be something I really need to practice though, if I can get my driving sorted I'll start scoring a lot better!


----------



## snell (Apr 8, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nope. Me too. Can hit it great in lesson and practice but lose all sense of what I'd done as soon as I peg it up on the first.
		
Click to expand...

Haha why do we torture ourselves with this game Homer &#129300;&#129300;


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 8, 2016)

snell said:



			Am I the only one who struggles to translate lessons into course play?

Had a great practice session on wednesday using drills from a lesson I had a month or so ago, I was striping my irons.

Fast forward a day and I am slashing across every shot! Topping loads too
		
Click to expand...

My problem is that I struggle to remember everything that I have been told/shown in the lesson when I get out on the course. I now write everything down and keep it in the bag so I can run through everything in the nets before going out in the comp.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 8, 2016)

snell said:



			Am I the only one who struggles to translate lessons into course play?

Had a great practice session on wednesday using drills from a lesson I had a month or so ago, I was striping my irons.

Fast forward a day and I am slashing across every shot! Topping loads too
		
Click to expand...

Daft question but how often do you practice?


----------



## snell (Apr 8, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Daft question but how often do you practice?
		
Click to expand...

Honestly quite a lot. At least 3 times a week once the clocks have gone forward.

My problem is ill play well after a lesson. Then hit a few stray shots say a week or so later. Then start trawling youtube for answers...rather than going back to the basics of my lesson. Then I have at least 3 swing thoughts swimming round my head when I'm standing over the ball


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 29, 2016)

Had my second Trackman lesson in a package of 6 last night. 

The first lesson was the first time I had ever seen my horror of a swing on video! Was coming 7deg over the top so worked hard on flattening - unfortunately I'd gone the other way and was now hitting 6 deg from the inside! 

Worked a lot on takeaway, standing taller and trying to hit down on the ball more by feeling like I was hitting a punch shot. 

Feels very strange, but if I can ingrain it on the range and successfully transfer it to the course I'll be laughing. Have increased club head speed by 10mph in 2 lessons and was hitting my 6i with a 190+ carry with a great ball flight. Will be going to the range a lot this weekend!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 19, 2016)

I went for a lesson earlier and it was nice to see my practice is paying off and my swing is now in a much better place. Steve made a change to my release position and had me hitting it even better than I have been of late...which is nice :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2016)

Had a lesson on Tuesday. Changes address and grip but really struggling and living deep in shanksville at the moment. There are some good ones that confirm the change will be better (trying to stop cupped wrists at address and top of the swing) but looking for any chink of light to tell me the weekend won't be a write off on the course


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2016)

Had a lesson with Barry Taylor tonight down at Clarkes. Been having them more regularly recently and feel like it's starting to pay real dividends. We've been making small tweaks each lesson, particularly with my driver, and tonight I feel like I've made a leap forward. Barry got me to try and put in a Tiger 2000-esque lower body movement and it made a huge difference. Went from hitting weakish pull-draws to hitting massive high bomb draws. Was carrying it up at 238 (with range balls on Flightscope) so was really getting it out there, pitching it well up the banking at Clarkes. Be hitting the range again tomorrow for some more practice and feeling like I'm prepared and hitting the ball great ahead of the medal this weekend!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Had a lesson with Barry Taylor tonight down at Clarkes. Been having them more regularly recently and feel like it's starting to pay real dividends. We've been making small tweaks each lesson, particularly with my driver, and tonight I feel like I've made a leap forward. Barry got me to try and put in a Tiger 2000-esque lower body movement and it made a huge difference. Went from hitting weakish pull-draws to hitting massive high bomb draws. Was carrying it up at 238 (with range balls on Flightscope) so was really getting it out there, pitching it well up the banking at Clarkes. Be hitting the range again tomorrow for some more practice and feeling like I'm prepared and hitting the ball great ahead of the medal this weekend!
		
Click to expand...

Keep going and I hope it falls into place at the weekend


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 19, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Had a lesson on Tuesday. Changes address and grip but really struggling and living deep in shanksville at the moment. There are some good ones that confirm the change will be better (trying to stop cupped wrists at address and top of the swing) but looking for any chink of light to tell me the weekend won't be a write off on the course
		
Click to expand...

I had a couple of shanks about 3 weeks ago and after watching a Butch Harmen video of about 1m 40s I have not had one since and it was all down to how I was presenting the club to the ball.
As it was windy I was actually presenting the hosel to the ball as I was trying to close the clubface to keep it low in the wind.

Imo and we have spoke about this you will always struggle while you are having lessons because of the thoughts going on in your head.


----------



## 3565 (Jul 19, 2016)

The Open at Troon gave us a spectacular 4 days and none so the Postage Stamp. We watch week in week out 200+ par 3s and seeing the Pros tackle a hole not more then 125yds was a lesson in itself. It's not often that you get to watch them all playing the same length of shot with similar conditions and the way they approach in playing it, great viewing and mores the point a great lesson as well.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 12, 2017)

Since it is winter and the time of year many of us are working on our swings I thought I would resurrect this thread.  I'd very much like to hear what others are working on and how you guys are progressing. 

I haven't had many lessons but this year I decided to give a series of lessons a crack.  What the hay, I love golf so why not indulge myself in trying to swing properly for a change. Booked six lessons on the winter deal and off I went. 

Lesson 1 -

Pro talked briefly with me on how I was hitting. Informed I was hitting mainly hooks then hit a few out into the range. Went inside and hit a few with him taking videos from down the line and face on. 

Reviewed the video and talked about the things he would like to fix/ faults. 

Main things were

-uber strong right hand grip. Needs weakening off. 
-identified a slight reverse pivot 
-identified my uber flat swing (boy did I not need telling) 
-finally gave me a swingyde and showed me how I should be hinging up better. 

At end of lesson I bought a swingyde off him and headed off to try an weaken my grip.



Spent the next month doing slow motion drills at home, attempted to weaken right hand and played golf but always just used my old swing doing this as I wanted to get the ball around in a decent number. 


Lesson 2 

A month later I booked lesson 2. Same thing, hit a few out into the range then on the cameras inside.  Reviewed and

-pointed out my right hand still wasn't weakened off enough. It had slipped under again. He also wants left hand weakened off too.   (left harder to do than right so far.)
-he has given me a picture of tigers grip to try and emulate. 
-I was using a long left thumb. He didn't like this. He got me into a good grip and I hit some small shots into net. 
-we then focused on the take away again in more detail. I had told him I was hinging up nicely in slow motion but always whipped it away inside when I went to hit full shots. I'm sure many can empathise this problem. 
-he wants my left arm closer to my chest going back, hands in, club head out. Basically I am left arm off chest, hands away from body and club head in.  
-he wanted me to really exaggerate a move of hands in and close to my legs and a drill of jamming the grip into my right hand pocket. 


This move is completely alien to me as I've always just whipped the club in behind me early. Got pictures of stenson and been told to watch pro swings on YouTube to see this move in motion. 

So and all, plenty to be getting on with over the next month. Grip and this backswing move mainly. Will add some photos if my tablet Stops dicking about. 



Hope some find this interesting. I'd love to hear how others are getting on. The more detail the better.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2017)

Glad thing are moving along. I'm planning to use my 6 lessons starting in a week or so to get myself ready for the season. I want to just have a couple of MOT lessons to make sure my driver and irons are working and then get to work on the short game and pitching in particular. After that I want to play, play and play with only one range session a week and just trust what I have. Once the warm weather comes it's all about the short game and using the remaining lessons as and when I need them over the season


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 12, 2017)

photos from lesson 1 .


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 12, 2017)

lesson 2


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 12, 2017)

delc said:



			I had a lesson earlier this week. The pro said that I should get more body turn through the impact zone, as I was doing too much with my arms and sometimes get stuck behind myself. At first the change felt to me like coming right over the top, but I started to hit some good shots on the range. He also did some work on my chipping and short game. I was playing in a 4BBB inter-club match the same afternoon. Got a good par on our difficult 1st hole to win it, but then had an 8 hole spell where I could only hit huge hooks. Fortunately my partner was playing well and carried me through it. On the back nine I decided not to think too much about the mechanics of the swing, and just hit the ball. This tactic worked and I started playing well again. We won the match 5&4.  Incidentally our opponents were very complimentary about my short game in the bar afterwards, because I had made several good up and downs to win holes or rescue halves. This was a rare occurrence for me, as my short game is normally pretty rubbish, so that part of the lesson must have paid off!  

Click to expand...

Del, Is your space bar broke?


----------



## DRW (Jan 13, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			lesson 2
		
Click to expand...

Those pictures are a great idea. Something you can look back at and refer to and compare without trying to remember what was said etc.

When Adam had a lesson, he just wrote down and couple of the things the pro said, which is nowhere near as good as your pictures especially when trying to change things.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 13, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Those pictures are a great idea. Something you can look back at and refer to and compare without trying to remember what was said etc.

When Adam had a lesson, he just wrote down and couple of the things the pro said, which is nowhere near as good as your pictures especially when trying to change things.
		
Click to expand...


Yeah they are handy.  Just decided to scribble and few notes when I got home or I wouldn't remember what was said when I look back at these further down the line.


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 13, 2017)

Currently working on getting my hands higher at the top of the backswing instead of them collapsing. Its steadily getting there just haven't had a lot of practice or playing time recently to work on it. Was hoping to get out this weekend but that not looking likely now. 

Other than that my swing is where I want it to be, hitting good shots that I generally know where they are going. Going to get a playing lesson sometime in the next couple months, and that will be me probs for lesson until after the season, unless I completely loose my swing.


----------



## xcore (Jan 13, 2017)

Had my first ever lesson last week with Rob Colborne at the sands Farnham on there grass range.

I was for some reason extremely nervous as said previously in the thread it felt like first tee nervs! 

After initial assessment of my swing, he picked up that I was catching the ball quite fat and I was closing the face far too much.

Brought my right hand further over the grip and worked on a better turn.

He seemed impressed with what I had so far with posture etc.

next lesson is in two weeks with as much practise as I can fit in.


----------



## mteam (Jan 14, 2017)

@Gary how's the hands in clubhead out going have you seen any improvement in ball flight?


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 14, 2017)

I am certialy not hitting pull hooks any more.  

If anything i am lining up for fades now.  

Still a lot of work to do on the swing.


----------



## Jon321 (Jan 14, 2017)

3rd of 5 today. Posture has massively improved and feels natural now. I've stopped swaying on the back swing which I've always done, was kind i of a trigger to take the club away. Still working on getting the hips and shoulders turning quicker on the downswing into impact. Starting to notice a great improvement in strike.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2017)

First lesson of 2017 in the book for next Saturday and already had a tip from him today about takeaway and plane with immediate results. Feel I'm just getting started for the year having only played once in 2017 (not well in the rain) and that it's not too far away. Feeling good for the year to come. Let's see!


----------



## mteam (Jan 15, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			I am certialy not hitting pull hooks any more.  

If anything i am lining up for fades now.  

Still a lot of work to do on the swing.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Its great when you can see a difference in ball flight. I'm never sure without monitoring on camera that I'm actual doing the changes so a change in ball flight always gives me a boost


----------



## Dogma (Jan 15, 2017)

How do people deal with going to a new instructor for lessons?

I get on fantastically with my current coach, but she's moved courses that doesn't have a floodlit range. Which means I can't see her on an evening after work between September and March!

Tempted by inPlay golf in Bristol on one of the simulators to get video and statistical feedback.

Just feel a bit guilty!


----------



## Soft hands (Jan 15, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			I am certialy not hitting pull hooks any more.  

If anything i am lining up for fades now.  

Still a lot of work to do on the swing.
		
Click to expand...

I take the club away with left arm coming away from the chest. How strange a feeling is it trying to keep it in by the way, I think I've cracked it then watch on video and still is coming away slightly.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2017)

Dogma said:



			How do people deal with going to a new instructor for lessons?

I get on fantastically with my current coach, but she's moved courses that doesn't have a floodlit range. Which means I can't see her on an evening after work between September and March!

Tempted by inPlay golf in Bristol on one of the simulators to get video and statistical feedback.

Just feel a bit guilty! 

Click to expand...

It happens and I don't think the pro that has moved will hold it against you. As for a new coach, I find word of mouth recommendations a very strong guide so ask around at your club. Speak to the one you want to use, find out what methods they use (monitor, naked eye, etc). Tell them what you are hoping to achieve and ask them how they think you can get there. It's got to be a two way thing. You have to trust what you are being shown and understand it


----------



## 3565 (Jan 15, 2017)

I had a lesson on Friday with Ian Clarke of Icy Golf. 

Get a sand blasting machine to refurb his wedges more often, the spin is ridiculous and they look brand new.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 18, 2017)

Had my second lesson today.
Was concentrating on the hinging of the wrist at the top of the back swing, took a bit of getting used to but was getting good distance in the end.
Really enjoyed it and you get a good feeling when it comes together.
Just got to keep working on it.
Driving lesson next month when I'm home from offshore.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 23, 2017)

Been struggling to really nail the long irons for a few months. Loss of distance and very low ball flight. Decided  to have a lesson. 4 shots in and the pro makes a suggestion. BOOM! Absolutely nailing them.

All sorted in less than 10 mins.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 23, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Been struggling to really nail the long irons for a few months. Loss of distance and very low ball flight. Decided  to have a lesson. 4 shots in and the pro makes a suggestion. BOOM! Absolutely nailing them.

All sorted in less than 10 mins.
		
Click to expand...

Do share the suggestion please.  May help someone here.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 23, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Do share the suggestion please.  May help someone here.
		
Click to expand...

My stance was too wide, making it very difficult to make a good turn. To get any power I'd started swaying. Narrowed the stance, allowed me to make a proper turn, which also helped create a better ball flight.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 23, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			My stance was too wide, making it very difficult to make a good turn. To get any power I'd started swaying. Narrowed the stance, allowed me to make a proper turn, which also helped create a better ball flight.
		
Click to expand...

Nice and simple.  :thup:


----------



## richart (Jan 23, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			My stance was too wide, making it very difficult to make a good turn. To get any power I'd started swaying. Narrowed the stance, allowed me to make a proper turn, which also helped create a better ball flight.
		
Click to expand...

Surely you need a wide stance to keep you upright ?


----------



## AMcC (Jan 24, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			My stance was too wide, making it very difficult to make a good turn. To get any power I'd started swaying. Narrowed the stance, allowed me to make a proper turn, which also helped create a better ball flight.
		
Click to expand...

It's amazing how you can make small changes to your set up and gradually they get bigger and you never even notice them. But obvious when the pro sorts it out. :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 24, 2017)

Had a swing MOT as the first lesson of the year (one of six) on Saturday. Not too much changed other than takeaway, which was very outside the line and separated and a better rotation. A few tweaks with the driver set up too - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcdHkPN1Hz8

Just need to get down the range and get working on it, especially that first move. If I can get it away better I should be able to turn through impact better and rotate more than slide which has been the issue. So far so good though. Need to play again as well as it's been several weeks since I saw the course.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 24, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Had a swing MOT as the first lesson of the year (one of six) on Saturday. Not too much changed other than takeaway, which was very outside the line and separated and a better rotation. A few tweaks with the driver set up too - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcdHkPN1Hz8

Just need to get down the range and get working on it, especially that first move. If I can get it away better I should be able to turn through impact better and rotate more than slide which has been the issue. So far so good though. Need to play again as well as it's been several weeks since I saw the course.
		
Click to expand...

Watched your lesson homer.  You have a similar problem to me and many golfers in that you can do the take away you want in slow motion but as soon as you do it in a full swing proper speed, you take it miles outside nothing like the practice swing.

I am similar but opposite. I am trying to hinge up steeper and its perfect in slow motion.  Full speed swing I just whip in inside quite quickly. 

Why don't you just embrace that fade swing and hit cuts all day long instead of trying to stand square and having a two way miss depending on how you rescue the shot.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 24, 2017)

richart said:



			Surely you need a wide stance to keep you upright ?

Click to expand...

Weebles wobble but they never fall over.... unless Guinness is involved.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 24, 2017)

Had a lesson in my lunch hour with my pro.

First since end of October.

Struck it pretty well and the only change he has suggested is to weaken my right hand to prevent my bad shot (Hook).

Felt strange but the results spoke for themselves.

The return of the baby draw :thup:


----------



## AMcC (Jan 24, 2017)

Had a lesson this morning.

It was split into two sections.

Part 1

Looking at my full swing.

I had some shots and Ross videod me.  We had been working on making sure the bump of the hips initiated the start of the downswing.  He was saying it was better than last time and certainly getting there. The problem I had was my head was the first thing to move and moved towards the target.  Now it, usually, doesn't start first and as the hips bump towards the target my head moves back and everything drops down in to the right hand side.  He was happy with my backswing and extension through the ball. He was saying it is probably now only 5 % away form where he would want it to be and if I can get to that point and keep it there future lessons will be much easier and involve less big changes, it will be more fine tuning then.  So all in all that was good news.  My "homework" is to work on the drills to work on the drill to bump the hips.  It is one of those drills that is best done inside when you can't see the ball flight, just be happy if you get the feeling correct and then hit balls later.

Part 2.

Was on the short game !!

He is hopeful for me lol, despite seeing my short game again today.  If I can score as well as I have been doing, with a quite poor short game my scoring can only get better if I get it in better shape.
We started hitting some general pitches.  He showed me the video and I couldn't believe how "cooried" in I was at address, my arms were hanging and pointing to my knees, well inside vertical, also my backswing was far tooo long. Seem to have a real aversion to short backswings !!  
Anyway, he sorted out my posture and got my swinging back only to 8 o'clock on the clockface and had a tennis racquet between my left bicep and my chest and to visualise the tennis racquet playing the shot. After that keeping my left bicep on my chest and thinking about that movement I managed to get a few decent chips away with really good height on them too, not like my normal daisy cutters.
We then moved along to the practice putting green at Rowallan and pitched on to it, pitching a short distance with a 58Â° wedge would normally have brought me out in a cold sweat but managed to loft quite a few over the fringe and on to the green.
So my homework for this one is working on an 8 o'clock backswing, bicep against chest and rotate back through ball with a bit of acceleration.

Really enjoyed the lesson and the good thing about the drills is that they can be done at home and inside.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 24, 2017)

One Planer said:



			Had a lesson in my lunch hour with my pro.

First since end of October.

Struck it pretty well and the only change he has suggested is to weaken my right hand to prevent my bad shot (Hook).

Felt strange but the results spoke for themselves.

The return of the baby draw :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just had my lesson video mailed through:

[video=youtube_share;VBdNxkurRP0]https://youtu.be/VBdNxkurRP0[/video]


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 25, 2017)

Had a lesson yesterday afternoon. Pro made a few tweaks to my setup when driving and also putting. Didn't seem to make a great difference at the time, but played 9 this lunchtime, hit the longest drive I've ever hit, and a driving was generally better than usual. However, the big change was putting - was lining them up much better, knocked in a couple of longish ones, and the rest were very good in terms of length and line, so pretty happy.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 25, 2017)

Had my first ever playing lesson today, was a bit of an eye opener. The first thing I noticed, was how nice it was to have a caddie, not only because I didn't have to carry my bag, but more about how we discussed each shot and how it was to be played. So far if kind of just walked upto the ball and hit it, 

I took the most out of it from how to play from different lies, so far all of my lessons have been off flat ground, so it was good to look at set up from positions where the ball is either above/below my feet or we are on a slope. I was really happy with my progress in this area. I hit a beauty of a drive up the 18th (which at Stoneham is uphill), lasered it back to the tee at I'd hit it 271 yards!

Let the progress continue


----------



## Robobum (Jan 25, 2017)

Had another look at the work we've been doing - shaft much more shallow in downswing, helped by adding in the feeling of "chasing the line" which helped me stop swinging left so quickly thru impact. Had me hitting soft draws - unheard of for me.

Had a look at pitching too, I'd been struggling with the fiddly ones just outside chipping range upto 50yds or so. Got the handle a bit higher and moved the ball position up a bit, the controlled it with body turn. Took it to the course and hit really solid pitches all afternoon- happy days


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 25, 2017)

I had my first lesson back after injury and it was a disaster. I'd been hitting well at the range leading up to it but it all fell apart on the day. Fat shots, thin shots, anything but a sweet strike. Topped it off by slicing my finger open as I hit a shot fat, then proceeded to make it worse and worse. Have any of you had this issue with multi compounds when they are new?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			I had my first lesson back after injury and it was a disaster. I'd been hitting well at the range leading up to it but it all fell apart on the day. Fat shots, thin shots, anything but a sweet strike. Topped it off by slicing my finger open as I hit a shot fat, then proceeded to make it worse and worse. Have any of you had this issue with multi compounds when they are new?
		
Click to expand...

Never managed to slice my finger open hitting it fat. How did you manage that. You say it was a disaster but what did the pro do to make it better?


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 25, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Never managed to slice my finger open hitting it fat. How did you manage that. You say it was a disaster but what did the pro do to make it better?
		
Click to expand...

I've no idea, just split open. It was one of those days. It's happened before and always in the same part of middle finger on right hand. It's where the cord meets the rubber on the multi compounds 

We were working on more hip rotation to make my swing easier on my body and I think I was just thinking too much about it. It came together a bit after the lesson so not all bad.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			I've no idea, just split open. It was one of those days. It's happened before and always in the same part of middle finger on right hand. It's where the cord meets the rubber on the multi compounds 

We were working on more hip rotation to make my swing easier on my body and I think I was just thinking too much about it. It came together a bit after the lesson so not all bad.
		
Click to expand...

If it was poor in the lesson didn't the pro break it down or give you a drill or two to get the correct feelings.


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 25, 2017)

Yeah he was getting me to work through it all, slowing things down, putting me in the right positions. I just expect things to come together quickly and just took a bit longer than usual. It was just a bad hitting day, will all be good next time. I've got to keep working on my tpi exercises in the meantime too. 

It will all come good


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Feb 7, 2017)

Been playing a year and a bit now and had around 4 lessons initially to get me round the golf course to start with and not embarrass myself.  That was over a year ago so decided since my game wasn't going anywhere and I knew my 'take away' wasn't right and my swing too flat (had been told by PPs) that I better get down before the season starts to see if I could sort it out with some advice and drills.

Low and behold everything my PPs had told me was correct - the pro first put a ball on a low tee and a ball around an inch and a half behind it, then placed the ball bucket around a clubs length behind the balls and if my take away was on the right plane the ball behind my club at address would nestle in the bucket.  He got me to do two practice take aways prior to each execution so as to get me into a small routine.  

He started me off just doing that and not hitting the ball from the tee. Once I had started to regulatory hit the bucket, he let me take a swing back and hit through the ball.  The ball had a nice trajectory and felt like bloody good   I was pushing the ball a tad to the right but the pro assured me we will work on that in 2 weeks time so the club head gets back to neutral position when I'm striking the ball.

He also got me to dip my right shoulder slightly at address as I was leaning on the left shoulder a little and also got me to open my feet to the ten to 2 position as well as getting my grip sorted whereas my left hand comes over the club more and my right hand holds the club more open.

Really enjoyed the session and has got me giddy again to back to the range to carry on practicing and a cheeky round at the weekend to try it all out under pressure.


----------



## IanM (Feb 7, 2017)

Had a lesson last week, first since early November.  Had been playing very very badly for the last couple of weeks...

After 3 swings Pro says... hey, you're taking it back miles inside the line again.....instant fix, job done!  Back to my usual mediocrity !


----------



## AMcC (Feb 15, 2017)

Had a lesson yesterday.

It was split in to 3 parts.

Initially looked at my full  swing.  Hit the first 7 iron of the day pretty much perfectly, started slightly right of centre and came back with a soft draw.
We just looked at each other and he suggested we talk about football after that lol.

Secondly we looked at my driver swing.  After hitting a few drives he hitting them much better, better height and flight, all started right of target line and came back a bit.  The things I need to work on are 1. Making sure the ball position is ok and that i bump my hips at the start of the downswing to make sure I get "behind" the ball and make it easier to hit the ball on the way up.  My shoulders had almost been level when I was trying to hit it instead of pointing down more.

Thirdly was my nemesis and the short game.  He watched as the first 5 were all out shanks !!
He identified that I was losing my posture in the backswing and even more so on the way down, also not to be so "cooried" in over the ball at address.  So with a bit of instruction they were getting better, but plenty to keep me working on.  He also said that so I don't go away off on a tangent that I email him some videos of my practice for him to critique.

Can't wait to get on to the range and the course to practice.

Season can't come quick enough


----------



## BrianM (Feb 15, 2017)

Had a driving lesson today, went a lot better than I expected, nailed my first drive and I didn't even know I had that in me, I've never used a driver before, just the mini, he made a couple of tweaks but for the most part I was hitting them well, think my biggest problem is between the ears, once I relaxed I was fine, it felt effortless.
Ive still got 3 lessons left in my block but he's happy with my irons and driving now, so he says to hold off and just get playing and if I'm struggling give him a shout.
Really looking forward to getting out at my new club and getting an official handicap.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 15, 2017)

BrianM said:



			Had a driving lesson today, went a lot better than I expected, nailed my first drive and I didn't even know I had that in me, I've never used a driver before, just the mini, he made a couple of tweaks but for the most part I was hitting them well, think my biggest problem is between the ears, once I relaxed I was fine, it felt effortless.
Ive still got 3 lessons left in my block but he's happy with my irons and driving now, so he says to hold off and just get playing and if I'm struggling give him a shout.
Really looking forward to getting out at my new club and getting an official handicap.
		
Click to expand...

where did you join in the end and who are you having lessons from?


----------



## BrianM (Feb 15, 2017)

Joined Inverness golf club in the end, its only 10mins in the car.
Having lessons with Martin up at fairways &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 15, 2017)

BrianM said:



			Joined Inverness golf club in the end, its only 10mins in the car.
Having lessons with Martin up at fairways &#128077;&#127995;
		
Click to expand...

i go to Martin too, he's a mate.

Heard Inverness has dropped the waiting list?


----------



## BrianM (Feb 15, 2017)

It's full this year but anyone putting there name down would get in next year.
Martin is a top bloke, he explains why your doing something then things just fall into place, hope I do his coaching some justice &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 15, 2017)

BrianM said:



			It's full this year but anyone putting there name down would get in next year.
Martin is a top bloke, he explains why your doing something then things just fall into place, hope I do his coaching some justice &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

was briefly a member, but found it was packed when i wanted to play a few holes in the evening and no one ever let you through. Where i live in town it would take me longer to get there than Nairn, so gave up. waste of the joining fee.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 15, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			was briefly a member, but found it was packed when i wanted to play a few holes in the evening and no one ever let you through. Where i live in town it would take me longer to get there than Nairn, so gave up. waste of the joining fee.
		
Click to expand...

The joining fee is a pain, they lost 88 members this year and took in 72, I believe there is a lot of retired members there, I'm hoping to get out early in the morning.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 15, 2017)

BrianM said:



			The joining fee is a pain, they lost 88 members this year and took in 72, I believe there is a lot of retired members there, I'm hoping to get out early in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

yeas, was speaking to a guy from Torvean the other day, he had joined with a couple mates a couple of years ago. They are all back there now.


----------



## chellie (Feb 15, 2017)

Had a chipping lesson on Friday with our assistant pro. Am sure he needed a lie down in a darkened room afterwards. I am crap at it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2017)

chellie said:



			Had a chipping lesson on Friday with our assistant pro. Am sure he needed a lie down in a darkened room afterwards. I am crap at it

Click to expand...

But are you less crap than before the lesson?


----------



## chellie (Feb 15, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But are you less crap than before the lesson?
		
Click to expand...

My practice swings are better I just seem to have a mental block when it's the real swing. Also haven't had time to practice it properly yet.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2017)

chellie said:



			My practice swings are better I just seem to have a mental block when it's the real swing. Also haven't had time to practice it properly yet.
		
Click to expand...

Stick with it. I have the same issue and the practice swing is smooth and I stand over the ball and as I take it back, it looks like I've gone into a fit and it's so quick and jerky. For me the linear method takes that away to a degree. Make me chip "normally" and its horrid


----------



## Dogma (Feb 15, 2017)

I had a lesson at InPlay in Bristol on Sunday.

What an absolute eye opener looking at all the data on the screen 

Can't wait to go back in a fortnights time!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2017)

Dogma said:



			I had a lesson at InPlay in Bristol on Sunday.

What an absolute eye opener looking at all the data on the screen 

Can't wait to go back in a fortnights time!
		
Click to expand...

Is that the first time you've had a lesson with launch monitor stats. If the pro you use is able to explain the numbers properly and simply it can be a real help in understanding what you are doing in the swing. Try to avoid getting too bogged down or obsessed with the data though


----------



## Dogma (Feb 16, 2017)

Yep, it was the first time I'd ever seen any sort of numbers.

He explained them all to me too and said my game is in good shape and that I should accelerate my one, two and five year goals 

May have to change the shafts in my clubs though :rofl:


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 16, 2017)

Am 3 lessons through a course of 5 with Adrian Fryer at Tru Fit golf. Really good stuff and I think I am getting somewhere. Swing is a lot more neutral as opposed to having an uber strong grip and relying on my hands to get to the right position.
I get a video analysis after every lesson. Below is lesson 2. It's good to get, so when I practise or go to the range I watch it agin to remind me of what I am working on.

http://ebook.golfsthegame.com/viewvideo.php?ID=71629&Verify=5a7851ed


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2017)

Dogma said:



			Yep, it was the first time I'd ever seen any sort of numbers.

He explained them all to me too and said my game is in good shape and that I should accelerate my one, two and five year goals 

May have to change the shafts in my clubs though :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Glad it's coming together. I'd rather get custom fitted for new clubs rather than buy new shafts but that's a personal preference


----------



## Dogma (Feb 16, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Glad it's coming together. I'd rather get custom fitted for new clubs rather than buy new shafts but that's a personal preference
		
Click to expand...

I agree!

I'm due some new shiny things!


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 16, 2017)

Karl102 said:



			Am 3 lessons through a course of 5 with Adrian Fryer at Tru Fit golf. Really good stuff and I think I am getting somewhere. Swing is a lot more neutral as opposed to having an uber strong grip and relying on my hands to get to the right position.
I get a video analysis after every lesson. Below is lesson 2. It's good to get, so when I practise or go to the range I watch it agin to remind me of what I am working on.

http://ebook.golfsthegame.com/viewvideo.php?ID=71629&Verify=5a7851ed

Click to expand...


Nice one mate.  Video is super handy to refer back to.   how you getting on with the grip?   I've had two lessons and the grip was one thing I was struggling to change.  

Ive since turned a corner through my own work and I'm not sure if I will continue to try the pros way.  Currently hitting the ball as well as I ever have.  Real catch 22.   need some proper range work before I go back.  I didn't do enough this month to justify going back to him and seeing what he wants to do next as I haven't nailed the weaker grip and back swing yet.


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 16, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Nice one mate.  Video is super handy to refer back to.   how you getting on with the grip?   I've had two lessons and the grip was one thing I was struggling to change.  

Ive since turned a corner through my own work and I'm not sure if I will continue to try the pros way.  Currently hitting the ball as well as I ever have.  Real catch 22.   need some proper range work before I go back.  I didn't do enough this month to justify going back to him and seeing what he wants to do next as I haven't nailed the weaker grip and back swing yet.
		
Click to expand...

It's been really hard to stick with it Gaz, but am trying. Hands sneaking around, but am gonna persevere... my misses are certainly not as bad and my timing has improved.
I have split the lessons every 2/3 weeks as so to work on it. If I book another set I will split them further as the swing changes shouldn't be as radical! I looked a mess on the first lesson video. Real cricket style swing... am enjoying them though and coming away positive, which I guess is a good thing...


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 16, 2017)

Glad u are enjoying it.  Ive found it interesting but tough as the swing feels like the complete opposite of what i normally do. 

Certianly cant get the ball around the course in a good number doing it. 

I had the first two a month apart. Wasnt ready for the 3rd this month. Think i did the right thing postponeing this months if i havnt done my homework so to speak.


----------



## hairball_89 (Feb 22, 2017)

Had a lesson with Andrew at the Nevill GC in Tunbridge Wells this morning. Won it via their Facebook page comp and I'll definitely be going back to him. 

Really is amazing what a good pro can do with your game in 30 mins! Most of my poor shots come from not getting my weight through the ball and lead to topping the ball or just stuffing the shot. Gave me a warm up exercise to try and eradicate that part of my game, a few pointers on my posture which immediately changed my irons and then changed my set up with driver. Will be getting in as much practice as possible in the next few weeks and look to go back middle of March, I reckon.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 22, 2017)

hairball_89 said:



			Had a lesson with Andrew at the Nevill GC in Tunbridge Wells this morning. Won it via their Facebook page comp and I'll definitely be going back to him. 

Really is amazing what a good pro can do with your game in 30 mins! Most of my poor shots come from not getting my weight through the ball and lead to topping the ball or just stuffing the shot. Gave me a warm up exercise to try and eradicate that part of my game, a few pointers on my posture which immediately changed my irons and then changed my set up with driver. Will be getting in as much practice as possible in the next few weeks and look to go back middle of March, I reckon.
		
Click to expand...

Good result and nice when you just click with a new pro and what he says makes instant sense. Are you a member there or did you just enter the comp to get the lesson?


----------



## hairball_89 (Feb 22, 2017)

I live down the road and looking for my first club probably next season. The Nevill is definitely the front runner in that regard. 

I "like" all the local clubs' Facebook pages and am always entering comps (for everything, not just golf stuff like this) so the win was nice. So I suppose to answer your question, yes. But hopefully not entirely! 

Re the lesson & pro, you're totally right - everything he said clicked. Now just to get back out on the range and see if it still works!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 28, 2017)

I had a great lesson on Tuesday. It was satisfying to see that the backswing I have been working on is now almost natural with very few of my old faults creeping in.

From the new position I am now able to implement and understand what we have previously discussed about the release, it'll take time to hone but I know feel like I can do it where before it felt impossible. 

Club champs on Sunday,  what could possibly go wrong


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 28, 2017)

Had a lesson on Wednesday. Nothing to drastic other than tweaking set up and making sure I complete the back swing properly. Sunningdale came too soon with no chance to work on the changes properly before playing but some good swings in there especially hitting the 18th on the Old to ten feet. I need to check posture and alignment more often as it's too slouched and shoulders are open. If the job prospects don't pan out, plenty of time coming to work on it


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 25, 2017)

Had a lesson yesterday, and it was the first time I have even used trackman. What a great piece of kit that is. Really interesting to see all the numbers and how if changing/achieving certain numbers can alter your potential on shots. Biggest thing was that I had an average 0 path and face was 0.4 closed to the path, which accounts for the slight shape I get on my shots. Also confirms to me that my swing is good enough to play this game I just need to work on the short game to get my handicap down. 

On to the actual lesson, pro is happy with where things are and we are just trying to tidy things up a bit to get some more consistency in there. Main focus is keeping the left are straighter on the back swing, which will shorten the swing a touch and has me going back on a better plane and coming down on a better plane too. In with this is creating a bit more width in the takeaway, and making sure that the face is not closed in this section. 

Also need to focus on rotating hips more on the downswing to help square the face better. Most of my bad shots come from having to flip at the ball and this should help fix that along with maintaining my height coming through. I tend to have a bit of a dip which is losing me space and I then struggle to get good contact. 

Not a lot to work on, just small tweaks here and there. Was swinging good this weekend after a good result in the Open on Saturday, so was the best time to get a lesson. I stayed for an hour after to work on the changes and also to work on some pitches with wedges, which is where I really need to improve.


----------



## YamiKuriboh (Oct 12, 2017)

Iâ€™ve been feeling down about my golf for a while. I watched a lot of youtube videos, filmed my swing and was all over the place. I knew my swing was good sometimes but awful most of the time plus too many swing throughts were crippling my game. I was going backwards rather than forwards. It wasnâ€™t from lack of practice.

So I have unsubscribed from all the youtube videos and then booked my first proper lesson earlier in the week. All I can say is WOW!

Thereâ€™s quite a lot that I was doing wrong â€“ weight on the heels, chicken wing, club going outside the line on the downswing etc. Pro gave me some good drills and things to think about and I have never hit the ball better in a range session. I now have specific areas to focus on and improve and feel like I know how to become a better golfer. My confidence has sky rocketed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 12, 2017)

YamiKuriboh said:



			Iâ€™ve been feeling down about my golf for a while. I watched a lot of youtube videos, filmed my swing and was all over the place. I knew my swing was good sometimes but awful most of the time plus too many swing throughts were crippling my game. I was going backwards rather than forwards. It wasnâ€™t from lack of practice.

So I have unsubscribed from all the youtube videos and then booked my first proper lesson earlier in the week. All I can say is WOW!

Thereâ€™s quite a lot that I was doing wrong â€“ weight on the heels, chicken wing, club going outside the line on the downswing etc. Pro gave me some good drills and things to think about and I have never hit the ball better in a range session. I now have specific areas to focus on and improve and feel like I know how to become a better golfer. My confidence has sky rocketed.
		
Click to expand...

If it's any consolation, watch the two youtube videos I put up on my channel from the lesson with Paul Foston. I totally understood what he wanted me to be doing but on the day couldn't get near it. Too  many thoughts, too many ideas and poor club control. Was enthused by seeing what he wanted me to do and when I did it how good it was, how few moving parts there were, and what a different swing it was. Then hurt my back

I have specific things to work on to start, with a better takeaway, not one outside the line and disconnected, making a short swing with flat wrist all of the time. These are massive for me but I know I can't move forward to the next phase until I get these sorted. Had a very small go at hitting balls at the weekend as the back still bad, but WOW, when it clicks it's like a golfer reborn. I am due to play on Saturday, back permitting and have to say even if it goes horribly on the course, I've not looked forward to a game in ages. 

Like you my confidence has gone up and up and I'm totally enthused. The Homer mojo is bubbling away and a glass not just half full but running over. I know I have a very long way to go over the winter but so glad to be hitting a few balls again, and more so to see what I could be capable of after a winter of hard graft and assistance from Paul. 

Stick with what you've been shown. Be prepared to go backwards to then go forward again and keep working hard. Good luck


----------



## YamiKuriboh (Oct 12, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Like you my confidence has gone up and up and I'm totally enthused. The Homer mojo is bubbling away and a glass not just half full but running over. I know I have a very long way to go over the winter but so glad to be hitting a few balls again, and more so to see what I could be capable of after a winter of hard graft and assistance from Paul.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Homer. This confidence thing is the big positive I got out of a lesson. I had been filming my swing and then watching youtube videos to try and correct things that may/may not have been right. The problem is - i'm not good enough to correct my own flaws! Having someone experienced look at my swing, tell me to do something, me do it and hit the ball 100 times better as a result was awesome. I strongly recommend getting a lesson for anyone who may be struggling.


----------



## BrianM (Oct 26, 2017)

Had my first lesson today in a few months, was hitting it really well, just a small tweak to my grip and I was getting an extra 20 yards effortlessly, itâ€™s amazing the difference it makes.
Ive got another one on Tuesday working on pitching and chipping, my biggest weakness without a doubt, I think my scores and my handicap will come down if I can improve this part of my game.
Another point he made was just to relax, he thought I was a bit stiff, thatâ€™s part of the battle between my ears though.
Looking forward to my game tomorrow now and my next lesson.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2017)

BrianM said:



			Had my first lesson today in a few months, was hitting it really well, just a small tweak to my grip and I was getting an extra 20 yards effortlessly, itâ€™s amazing the difference it makes.
Ive got another one on Tuesday working on pitching and chipping, my biggest weakness without a doubt, I think my scores and my handicap will come down if I can improve this part of my game.
Another point he made was just to relax, he thought I was a bit stiff, thatâ€™s part of the battle between my ears though.
Looking forward to my game tomorrow now and my next lesson.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with the pitching. If you get a chance, try the pitching challenge on the course (https://youtu.be/5FsjsSX9v5k). Great and realistic and has made a big difference to my own short game


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 26, 2017)

Had a lesson Monday.. he has moved me to a â€œhookers gripâ€ as I just can close the face enough

Hopefully it beds in over the winter


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 26, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good luck with the pitching. If you get a chance, try the pitching challenge on the course (https://youtu.be/5FsjsSX9v5k). Great and realistic and has made a big difference to my own short game
		
Click to expand...

Did you try to re upload that range session you posted on YouTube.   it looked like it had been. recorded in 3d. Double vision.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Did you try to re upload that range session you posted on YouTube.   it looked like it had been. recorded in 3d. Double vision.
		
Click to expand...

Working on it. Uploaded new editing software and taking some time to get to grips with. Using the practice session from the other weekend, a cut off point as to where the swing is/was to refer back to as I progress. My pet project for the weekend. THe software is brilliant but not overly user friendly and intuitive


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 26, 2017)

It will certainly be useful to chart your progress.  Think you should utilize head covers and them sticks to make sure you start the swing off right in the takeaway before you tackle the length of swing. I Noticed every swing was being taken away outside.  That was the first thing Fostin was telling you off for.


----------



## Wabinez (Oct 27, 2017)

Had a lesson on Trackman the other day which was fairly decent.

The path figures were fairly consistent, however, the club face was all over the place.  I was very static at impact, and needed to turn more.  Without altering anything, but the feeling of getting out the bloody way, that face angle improved massively and the flights and delivery were so much more improved.  I also found swing speed and ball speed increased by a few mph, in turn increasing carry.  We then tried to sort out another 'flaw' I have, which is swinging around myself a bit too much...but that's a work in progress.

Towards the end of the lesson, we switched up to driver, something I consider the most consistent club in the bag.  I was hitting it fairly solid, carrying at 235, but spinning at 3500.  We used the optimiser feature of Trackman, which takes the launch conditions and informs you that if you change certain characteristics, what the difference could be.  Looking at the figures, I was consistenly hitting around 5-6* up on the ball (which was a surprise to me!) but there was too much spin, so we needed to adjust the spin loft.  I got the wrench for driver, and knocked it down from its standard 10.5* to the lowest it would go...8.5*...and we continued hitting.  No change in ball flight, swing path or anything, and the spin dropped massively to around 2000-2200, on a consistent basis, which in turn increased driver carry to 255, running to 280.  I was amazed...but shows how technology can certainly help.  I am looking forward to seeing how this translates at the range later, and then on the course over the weekend....fingers crossed it sticks!

Note: Before all the comments fly in...I am aware that the Trackman is set to 70*, no wind etc etc....but still, in dry data conditions, the consistent carry stands!!


----------



## shortgame (Oct 27, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			he has moved me to a â€œhookers gripâ€
		
Click to expand...

The mind boggles ðŸ˜‰


----------



## bobmac (Oct 28, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			(https://youtu.be/5FsjsSX9v5k)
		
Click to expand...

Each to their own and if it works, brilliant.
But if you want to improve your distance control, you're going to need some work on your follow through


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 28, 2017)

bobmac said:



			Each to their own and if it works, brilliant.
But if you want to improve your distance control, you're going to need some work on your follow through
		
Click to expand...

In what way? Any advice greatly received


----------



## bobmac (Oct 30, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			In what way? Any advice greatly received
		
Click to expand...

I'll give you a clue, look at the length of your follow through


----------



## AMcC (Oct 30, 2017)

bobmac said:



			I'll give you a clue, look at the length of your follow through
		
Click to expand...

Would you advocate it being the same length as the backswing or take them all to a complete follow through ?


----------



## shortgame (Oct 30, 2017)

I'd have thought it's more the fact that the through swing is shorter than the back swing (sometimes considerably so).  Deceleration is a killer


----------



## AMcC (Oct 30, 2017)

shortgame said:



			I'd have thought it's more the fact that the through swing is shorter than the back swing (sometimes considerably so).  Deceleration is a killer
		
Click to expand...

Would agree with that, but Dave Pelz advocates swinging to the same finish point on all shots irrespective of backswing length, others just say to same respective height as backswing.


----------



## shortgame (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## shortgame (Oct 30, 2017)

AMcC said:



			Would agree with that, but Dave Pelz advocates swinging to the same finish point on all shots irrespective of backswing length, others just say to same respective height as backswing.
		
Click to expand...

&#128077;&#128077; that's the method I use although some prefer to swing through to a fuller finish position which I guess is also fine

@HJS hope you don't mind me posting the above image to illustrate the point, in the hope it helps you mate &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## DRW (Oct 30, 2017)

shortgame said:



			I'd have thought it's more the fact that the through swing is shorter than the back swing (sometimes considerably so).  Deceleration is a killer
		
Click to expand...

Agreed with that, just started going though the process of shortening my backswing on very short chips (ie less than say 30 yards, above this was fine). Took me about 7 months to think and realise it over the weekend.

 I had been swinging the club far to far back on short chips, ie with the length of backswing I could hit double the distance with normal acceleration, with the result of a lot of duffs, thins or typically very short shots as I was decelerating into the impact area. As a reflection I was only getting up and down 1 in 6-9 times, was leaving putts of 6-15 foot to sink (most of these chips are within 5 yards of the green).

Yesterday was the first time trying it with a much shorter backswing and it feels so much better/more like a normal swing acceleration and results were promising. Time will tell. :mmm:


----------



## AMcC (Oct 30, 2017)

Had a lesson this afternoon.
My first pitch to a 35 yd target was quite close, but it turned out that was luck and timing rather than effective technique.

I had been standing too close to the ball and almost flipping my wrists on the way back, meaning the club head was way inside my hands. On the way down and through there was no body rotation, meaning I was trying to flip my hands at the ball, sometimes I got lucky, sometimes, most times, I didn't.

We worked on a better takeaway, keeping the club outside the hands and then hinging and holding. On the way down I had to rotate my body more but keeping the hinge and holding the club off. I was standing a bit more open and was told to think of each pitch as a fade. Also had my towel stuffed in my left armpit and thought about turning that away from the ball, maintaining the connection with upper arm on the torso. He also got me to try the same distance of pitch with a 7 iron, i.e. open the face up and go through the same process as above. I will use these thoughts with future pitches.
Results were amazing, considering the change needed. Many sounded really solid with great ball then turf contact.  Couldn't believe the height I was getting considering the shortness of the shot.  Just need to keep practicing the shots and take it to the course, can't wait until I play or practice next


----------



## shortgame (Oct 30, 2017)

&#128070;&#128070; Sounds like your new technique will give you more consistency &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## AMcC (Oct 30, 2017)

shortgame said:



			&#128070;&#128070; Sounds like your new technique will give you more consistency &#128077;&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Yes, hopefully. Certainly during the lesson the grouping was an awful lot better. I had a habit of knifing the ball on a few shots, but hardly hit any during the changes &#128512;


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Oct 31, 2017)

Had a lesson Monday evening to sort out a few things -a sort of MOT/Service!

Looks like I have to work on 3/4 things for now before other tweaks further down the line will make any difference.

Firstly and the most important thing for me I feel at the minute is tempo - After watching a few swings my pro basically said I was far too fast in my take away and back swing.  He got me to say (or mouth) the word 'seventeen' and to make sure my I wasn't at the top of my back swing before I had muttered the word!  Hey presto I started hitting the ball crisper, with nice trajectory and at a good distance - accuracy has to be worked on!!

Secondly, he worked on my take away and position of the club head which he said was too open and needed to be closed a tad more especially on the down swing - he commented that this was the reason why I was pushing the ball right at times.  This will need considerable work to get into a good repetition and muscle memory especially the position of my right hand on my down swing.

Thirdly - and I knew I was doing this but couldn't get out the habit - I need to to relax my right leg during my swing as it is rigid straight and causing me problems during my swing.  I need to imagine I'm crushing something with my heel as I swing - again this will take a while to get out of the habit as I knew I was doing it but couldn't snap myself out of it!

Lastly - and this one is down the line once I have sorted the three problems above me.  He got me shaping the ball with a slight draw which was beautiful to see but doing it when it matters on the golf course is another story!!

All in all I left the lesson buzzing as I felt there were things to work on that will improve my game and as I was doing it fairly well with the pro and I know it is in there - just got to let it out!!


----------



## YamiKuriboh (Oct 31, 2017)

Had a lesson last week. My biggest issue is coming over the top on the downswing and an out to in swing path causing: a lack of power, a slice, untold other issues.

Pro had me really focusing on keeping the hands closer to the body and lower my right shoulder on the downswing. My swing looks a lot better but haven't nailed this consistently yet - got to keep at it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 31, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Did you try to re upload that range session you posted on YouTube.   it looked like it had been. recorded in 3d. Double vision.
		
Click to expand...

Reloaded at last


----------



## AMcC (Nov 1, 2017)

YamiKuriboh said:



			Pro had me really focusing on keeping the hands closer to the body and lower my right shoulder on the downswing.
		
Click to expand...


At a recent lesson I was told to try and focus on my left shoulder moving  up, another way of saying what you were told I suppose.  What I have found with recent lessons is that I have also been watching you tube videos with the usual suspects and taking salient information from them.  Sometimes just someone explaining it a slightly different way or telling you to get a certain feeling can make all the difference in understanding what you are meant to be doing.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 1, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Reloaded at last
		
Click to expand...

Have you got this training aid?  pretty sure it would be worth its weight in gold for you.  It would IMO limit your outside take away, keep your arms and body better connected and limit the length of your backswing. 

[video=youtube;K7TPQ9VweE4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7TPQ9VweE4[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 1, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Have you got this training aid?  pretty sure it would be worth its weight in gold for you.  It would IMO limit your outside take away, keep your arms and body better connected and limit the length of your backswing. 

[video=youtube;K7TPQ9VweE4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7TPQ9VweE4[/video]
		
Click to expand...

I did have one years ago but ended up rarely using it. Didn't actually find it that beneficial. I do have this which I have used more often and could consider using again

https://www.amazon.co.uk/JL-Golf-Power-Band-Training/dp/B00LRGK2W2


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 1, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I did have one years ago but ended up rarely using it. Didn't actually find it that beneficial. I do have this which I have used more often and could consider using again

https://www.amazon.co.uk/JL-Golf-Power-Band-Training/dp/B00LRGK2W2

Click to expand...

I'd say you would drop that ball these days with most swings.   why dont you take both of those to the range and record that.  Bound to make an immediate improvement.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 1, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			I'd say you would drop that ball these days with most swings.   why dont you take both of those to the range and record that.  Bound to make an immediate improvement.
		
Click to expand...

Got rid of the ball yonks ago as it was gathering dust


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 1, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Got rid of the ball yonks ago as it was gathering dust
		
Click to expand...

Time to get another one   


It would help you no end.  You may not have needed it at the time but you do now.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 4, 2017)

Good lesson today. Trying to keep my legs from collapsing and create a better coil. Then trying to improve takeaway. All with the intention of creating a more consistent strike. 

By the end I was hitting the centre of the club pretty consistently, the trajectory was vastly improved and the distance of shots increased. All very promising. Off out for nine holes tomorrow to see if I can put this into practice.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Good lesson today. Trying to keep my legs from collapsing and create a better coil. Then trying to improve takeaway. All with the intention of creating a more consistent strike. 

By the end I was hitting the centre of the club pretty consistently, the trajectory was vastly improved and the distance of shots increased. All very promising. Off out for nine holes tomorrow to see if I can put this into practice.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck tomorrow. I tried my changes today in rain and with waterproofs on so not good but hard to be totally objective in such circumstances


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 4, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good luck tomorrow. I tried my changes today in rain and with waterproofs on so not good but hard to be totally objective in such circumstances
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. Trying to put alterations into place is always hard, they never seem to quite flow after a lesson. Trying to do them in the rain makes life even harder so I feel for you there. The weather up here looks decent tomorrow so I should get a fair crack at it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 5, 2017)

Slightly excited Homer. Went out for nine holes and hit the ball consistently cleanly and straight. It was a different game.

The only question I'm asking now is why the heck didn't I have this lesson earlier in the year &#128533;. Ah well, it could make winter golf for fun &#128513;.


----------



## Dogma (Nov 5, 2017)

I had a lesson last week which concentrated on weight transfer.

I seemed to transfer my weight to my left in my backswing which has been making me very inconsistent.

Went to the range three times this week to work on it and it's genuinely been the best I have ever hit my irons.

The work has also finally found me able to hit my driver a lot better!

One of the areas that destroys my scoring is getting off the tee, so this is game changing.

Played Saturday and after two snowmen on holes one and two, I went on to score 29 points with a further two blobs. Felt good and like I was making progress.

Played today and it's like I've never held a golf club. Driving was ok, but anything with an iron or around the green was horrendous.

Properly deflated now.

Think I will get another lesson booked in sharpish to gain a bit of confidence.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Slightly excited Homer. Went out for nine holes and hit the ball consistently cleanly and straight. It was a different game.

The only question I'm asking now is why the heck didn't I have this lesson earlier in the year &#128533;. Ah well, it could make winter golf for fun &#128513;.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise. Brilliant slow tempo (for me) and while the swing isn't short and in truth probably never will be as I'm finding it really hard. it is much better and feel so much more confident in what I'm trying to do. A couple of bad holes and the driver the weakest club but all in all pleasantly happy and surprised


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 6, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Likewise. Brilliant slow tempo (for me) and while the swing isn't short and in truth probably never will be as I'm finding it really hard. it is much better and feel so much more confident in what I'm trying to do. A couple of bad holes and the driver the weakest club but all in all pleasantly happy and surprised
		
Click to expand...

Been following your progress and wish you well you deserve some success after all the work you put in, but I'm genuinely interested in why you are finding it so hard to shorten your swing ,5 quarter swings ,5 half swings , 5 ,3/4 swings do that a few times at the range and it should become easy.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 6, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Likewise. Brilliant slow tempo (for me) *and while the swing isn't short and in truth probably never will be as I'm finding it really hard.* it is much better and feel so much more confident in what I'm trying to do. A couple of bad holes and the driver the weakest club but all in all pleasantly happy and surprised
		
Click to expand...

That's why I wouldn't change your backswing


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 6, 2017)

Had the first lesson of my winter performance package run by John Barclay at my golf club and it's already paying off. Adjusted my stance, ball position and how close I was to the ball and the shanks have gone, I'm absolutely bombing the driver (got my bomb draw back) and already have a win after securing 48 points in the winter pro's prize better ball comp. Not bad at all, it's only downhill from here as we make bigger changes as we go through winter.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2017)

bobmac said:



			That's why I wouldn't change your backswing
		
Click to expand...

Straight question then as you've seen my swing live and on video. What would you change and why and how would you go about it


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 6, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Straight question then as you've seen my swing live and on video. What would you change and why and how would you go about it
		
Click to expand...

My view is that you have too many moving parts and jerky movements in your swing, you need to quieten them down. Have a look online at some of the Konica swing vision clips of some of the top pros to see how few moving parts they have :thup:

An example      https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fvkh8hd84o


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2017)

drive4show said:



			My view is that you have too many moving parts and jerky movements in your swing, you need to quieten them down. Have a look online at some of the Konica swing vision clips of some of the top pros to see how few moving parts they have :thup:

An example      https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fvkh8hd84o

Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply but I was asking Bob and his view following on from his own reply


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 6, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Thanks for the reply but I was asking Bob and his view following on from his own reply
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I won't offer any advice in future


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			how close I was to the ball 


.
		
Click to expand...

Before, or after you hit it ??


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 6, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Sorry, I won't offer any advice in future
		
Click to expand...

Letâ€™s just hope homer will now practice what he preachâ€™s :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Sorry, I won't offer any advice in future
		
Click to expand...

I said thanks, but I was simply asking Bob to be specific in why he wouldn't change the backswing and what he'd change and why. No need to get quite so huffy


----------



## richart (Nov 6, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Letâ€™s just hope homer will now practice what he preachâ€™s :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 I don't understand why shortening a swing is so difficult. You do it every time you play a half, three quarter shot. Just imagine you are playing a half shot, and the swing will probably be about right.

Start swinging very short and build up the length. It can be done otherwise you would never be able to play a shot from 50 yards.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 6, 2017)

richart said:



			I don't understand why shortening a swing is so difficult. You do it every time you play a half, three quarter shot. Just imagine you are playing a half shot, and the swing will probably be about right.

Start swinging very short and build up the length. It can be done otherwise you would never be able to play a shot from 50 yards.
		
Click to expand...

Sssssshhhhh Richard, only Bob is allowed to reply!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 6, 2017)

richart said:



			I don't understand why shortening a swing is so difficult. You do it every time you play a half, three quarter shot. Just imagine you are playing a half shot, and the swing will probably be about right.

Start swinging very short and build up the length. It can be done otherwise you would never be able to play a shot from 50 yards.
		
Click to expand...

What you telling me for, Iâ€™m more than happy with how to do it! (All typed in a huffy tone)


----------



## bobmac (Nov 6, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Straight question then as you've seen my swing live and on video. What would you change and why and how would you go about it
		
Click to expand...

You said you find it hard to shorten your backswing. That means most of your brain is concentrating on that one thing.
If you then try and change something else, the long swing will return throwing off your timing.

I would let your backswing do what it wants which frees your mind for other more important stuff on the downswing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2017)

bobmac said:



			You said you find it hard to shorten your backswing. That means most of your brain is concentrating on that one thing.
If you then try and change something else, the long swing will return throwing off your timing.

I would let your backswing do what it wants which frees your mind for other more important stuff on the downswing.
		
Click to expand...

What would you consider the more important stuff for the downswing?


----------



## richart (Nov 6, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			What you telling me for, Iâ€™m more than happy with how to do it! (All typed in a huffy tone)
		
Click to expand...

Don't get stroppy with me. I just hit reply with quote by mistake !!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 6, 2017)

richart said:



			Don't get stroppy with me. I just hit reply with quote by mistake !!

Click to expand...

Ha Ha, those things happen at your age :rofl:


----------



## richart (Nov 6, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Sssssshhhhh Richard, only Bob is allowed to reply!!
		
Click to expand...

I did post years ago that Homer needed to shorten his swing. Think he even gave it a go. Really think he should work on his recent lesson, and give it a chance to work.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 6, 2017)

[video=youtube;eeYs6uufg6s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeYs6uufg6s[/video]


You need to get it out of your head that you are a 30year chronic over swinger.    this swing got you to the cusp of singles. Put up a video of that swing vs where you are now and look at the difference.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 6, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What would you consider the more important stuff for the downswing?
		
Click to expand...

I would start by geting you to make a repeatable, predictable swing, one that you could predict under pressure.
That would involve several 'pre shot routine' thoughts so you don't forget anything.
That would cut down those destructive shots that can quickly ruin a card.

Make the most of what you've got and groove it, rather than striving for something that will never feel 'normal'.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2017)

bobmac said:



			I would start by geting you to make a repeatable, predictable swing, one that you could predict under pressure.
That would involve several 'pre shot routine' thoughts so you don't forget anything.
That would cut down those destructive shots that can quickly ruin a card.

Make the most of what you've got and groove it, rather than striving for something that will never feel 'normal'.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Bob. Some interesting stuff to think about


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 6, 2017)

bobmac said:



			I would start by geting you to make a repeatable, predictable swing, one that you could predict under pressure.
That would involve several 'pre shot routine' thoughts so you don't forget anything.
That would cut down those destructive shots that can quickly ruin a card.

Make the most of what you've got and groove it, rather than striving for something that will never feel 'normal'.
		
Click to expand...

I think your first paragraph is what he is trying to achieve by shortening his swing, more thoughts in his head is the last thing he needs imo.

To achieve his aim of getting to single figures the swing must be shorter and more fluid , now he's got more stuff to think about instead of concentrating on what he's trying to commit to.

Sorry that comes across a bit harsh Bob hard to express online sometimes.

I do respect your input on here but thought I would put my take on it.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 7, 2017)

Rlburnside said:



			I think your first paragraph is what he is trying to achieve by shortening his swing,* more thoughts in his head is the last thing he needs imo.*

To achieve his aim of getting to single figures the swing must be shorter and more fluid ,* now he's got more stuff to think about instead of concentrating on what he's trying to commit to.
*
.
		
Click to expand...

Did you read my post no.236?


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 7, 2017)

bobmac said:



			Did you read my post no.236?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I did read that post interesting take on it but not something I would agree is the best solution, let's face it its not that hard to shorten your swing watching his short game pitching challenge he is half way there anyway.

You don't need me to tell you having a  overswing makes getting the clubface back square so much harder and can only lead to inconsistencies, imo if he doesn't persevere with his last lesson he will never get a swing that will get him to single figures.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 7, 2017)

Rlburnside said:



			Yes I did read that post interesting take on it but not something I would agree is the best solution, let's face it its not that hard to shorten your swing watching his short game pitching challenge he is half way there anyway.

You don't need me to tell you having a  overswing makes getting the clubface back square so much harder and can only lead to inconsistencies, imo if he doesn't persevere with his last lesson he will never get a swing that will get him to single figures.
		
Click to expand...

It's probably no surprise that I don't agree with most of that


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 7, 2017)

Homer lives his golfing life on here, happy to have an opinion on just about every subject posted, numerous people have offered advice and been very willing to help.

Heâ€™s made statements about lessons going well, heâ€™s had the lesson from Golf Monthly and stated heâ€™s sticking with the one guy and politely told others â€œthanks but no thanksâ€ now heâ€™s back asking one of our experts, bobmac, for advice and someone else steps in.

I believe a lot of posters would like homer to succeed but he really needs to stick to what he says.

Maybe homer should send pmâ€™s when asking questions rather than creating disagreements between others, no matter how well intentioned the posts are.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2017)

Simple answer and no disrespect to those that commented, some of who are very good golfers, but I wanted Bob's input as a qualified golf pro. Nothing more than that and he came on and said the shorter backswing isn't what he'd focus on, contrary to what the GM lesson with Paul Foston was trying to do and I wanted to know why. Simple as that but if people want to make more or read more into it than that then crack on


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 7, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Simple answer and no disrespect to those that commented, some of who are very good golfers, but I wanted Bob's input as a qualified golf pro. Nothing more than that and he came on and said the shorter backswing isn't what he'd focus on, contrary to what the GM lesson with Paul Foston was trying to do and I wanted to know why. Simple as that but if people want to make more or read more into it than that then crack on
		
Click to expand...

Never you mate, take no responsibility for the others trying to help.

What is it youâ€™ve said in the past? Oh yes, itâ€™s a forum anyone can post what they like.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Never you mate, take no responsibility for the others trying to help.

What is it youâ€™ve said in the past? Oh yes, itâ€™s a forum anyone can post what they like. 

Click to expand...

And stand by that (subject to forum rules naturally). It's very simple and clearly your looking to stir this into more than it is, so last reply:

I am not planning to stop what Paul Foston showed me regarding the shorter swing, wrist position etc *UNLESS* another pro like Bob could give me a sound argument as to why that wouldn't be the way forward

I have no plans to use other pros and was merely using the forum and Bob's expertise as a sounding board as he posted the original "I wouldn't worry about the backswing" reply

As much as I appreciate the interest others have shown and their input, I was polite in declining their views on here and have explained before that even though many are far more competent golfers than I'll ever be, I want to stick with this plan to utilise the opportunity GM and Paul Foston gave me, and work on what I was shown bit by bit

You are obviously looking to provoke responses and I've made it crystal clear on how I see things over the winter and what I need to do, what needs work on and what my goals are. I've said enough so you and everyone else are more than welcome to pick holes in this, and say what you like. It's a forum and your prerogative to do so. As long as it doesn't become personal and insulting then crack on. Just don't expect me to come back and justify my thoughts and opinions further


----------



## DaveR (Nov 7, 2017)

Homer, does your keyboard not have a full stop on it


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 7, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And stand by that (subject to forum rules naturally). It's very simple and clearly your looking to stir this into more than it is, so last reply:

I am not planning to stop what Paul Foston showed me regarding the shorter swing, wrist position etc *UNLESS* another pro like Bob could give me a sound argument as to why that wouldn't be the way forward

I have no plans to use other pros and was merely using the forum and Bob's expertise as a sounding board as he posted the original "I wouldn't worry about the backswing" reply

As much as I appreciate the interest others have shown and their input, I was polite in declining their views on here and have explained before that even though many are far more competent golfers than I'll ever be, I want to stick with this plan to utilise the opportunity GM and Paul Foston gave me, and work on what I was shown bit by bit

You are obviously looking to provoke responses and I've made it crystal clear on how I see things over the winter and what I need to do, what needs work on and what my goals are. I've said enough so you and everyone else are more than welcome to pick holes in this, and say what you like. It's a forum and your prerogative to do so. As long as it doesn't become personal and insulting then crack on. Just don't expect me to come back and justify my thoughts and opinions further
		
Click to expand...

Me, Me, Me.....

You totally missed the point, you asking bob publicly has led to other posters trying to help and obviously wasting their time and then bob has to justify his posts to others.

You are causing this, Iâ€™m not trying to provoke or wind you up, simply trying to get you to realise that your actions have repercussions for others, maybe, just maybe on some occassions you could use the private message function and avoid other posters stepping in.


----------



## njrose51 (Nov 7, 2017)

Issue - topping the ball with driver/3 wood off the tee.

So I went to my local pro and explained the problem. Showed him on the driving range and all was well, as per normal. went to the first tee, topped it 3 times. So we filmed the swing. set up back swing and transition good but what it highlighted was I was bending my arms ever so slightly at impact so therefore raising the club up by a few centimeters. film clearly showed club hitting ball above the halfway point/not fully extending my arms at impact.

So a new drill in place courtesy of Pete Cowen technique and a new pre shot routine. Hopefully it will sort out the problem.


----------



## shortgame (Nov 7, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And stand by that (subject to forum rules naturally). It's very simple and clearly your looking to stir this into more than it is, so last reply:

I am not planning to stop what Paul Foston showed me regarding the shorter swing, wrist position etc *UNLESS* another pro like Bob could give me a sound argument as to why that wouldn't be the way forward

I have no plans to use other pros and was merely using the forum and Bob's expertise as a sounding board as he posted the original "I wouldn't worry about the backswing" reply

As much as I appreciate the interest others have shown and their input, I was polite in declining their views on here and have explained before that even though many are far more competent golfers than I'll ever be, I want to stick with this plan to utilise the opportunity GM and Paul Foston gave me, and work on what I was shown bit by bit

You are obviously looking to provoke responses and I've made it crystal clear on how I see things over the winter and what I need to do, what needs work on and what my goals are. I've said enough so you and everyone else are more than welcome to pick holes in this, and say what you like. It's a forum and your prerogative to do so. As long as it doesn't become personal and insulting then crack on. Just don't expect me to come back and justify my thoughts and opinions further
		
Click to expand...

Problem now is a seed has been planted whereas before you were 100% sure of the way forward

I think you may need an offline chat with Bob  who we all obviously have a lot of respect for

One of the problems with posting your swings etc online is getting unwelcomed advice, however well meaning some of it is

Also bear in mind if you were to see 10 coaches you may get a lot of differing views 

You need to be 100% focused and clear in your mind what you are working on so that by March you can swing on the course with a clear head and with confidence

Without wishing to offend, having a clear head seems to be maybe the main issue as I've seen far worse players technically play a lot lower than you

Be careful who you take advice from

Good luck &#128077;


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 7, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			[video=youtube;eeYs6uufg6s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeYs6uufg6s[/video]


You need to get it out of your head that you are a 30year chronic over swinger.    this swing got you to the cusp of singles. Put up a video of that swing vs where you are now and look at the difference.
		
Click to expand...

Now that looks a lot better swing and I would think that's exactly what his coach is trying to get him to do, bit perplexed as to why he thinks he won't be able to do this.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 7, 2017)

Rlburnside said:



			Now that looks a lot better swing and I would think that's exactly what his coach is trying to get him to do, bit perplexed as to why he thinks he won't be able to do this.
		
Click to expand...

perplexed?  you and me both buddy. 


Homer what is your thoughts on this?  can you see the better take away in this and also a much shorter swing.  The tempo also looks fantastic too.   


If you had of swung like this in front of Paul Foston, I am sure he would have kissed you. :rofl:


----------



## El Diablo (Nov 7, 2017)

Just to break the current chat - I actually had a lesson today - first for a long time.

Indoors away from the terrible heavy rain we had here today.

Got back into one of my usual bad habits of weight onto toes going back and adjustment coming back through.

Also probably due to the thumb injury which has been a problem for much of the summer (95% ok now) I had clearly adjusted my swing to put less pressure on it which took it out of synch.

All affecting quality and consistency of strike - will practice a few things for a couple of weeks, have a chat with pro and see about a follow up after that.

I will avoid sharing the horror story film evidence online !


----------



## AMcC (Nov 8, 2017)

[video=youtube_share;ysWD3QXOJU4]https://youtu.be/ysWD3QXOJU4[/video]

Had a lesson on Tuesday, been working on bumping the hips to the left and head going back as right elbow also comes in to the side


----------



## User 105 (Nov 8, 2017)

Really good lesson on Monday. After about a year of work with my current coach things seem to have finally fallen into place.

All year we've been working on my position at the top of the back swing and the club path into impact. Each lesson make a change to one or the other to gradually get my swing path nice and neutral.

Monday we finally shifted the top of my backswing into position and from there I can now basically turn as hard as I want and the club drops into the perfect path. But the key is I really need to commit to the shot. The great thing is all I need to focus on is a nice slow takeaway, set the club at the top and then just hit it. 

It felt great and I don't have all these thoughts rattling round inside my head on every swing. Do this, transfer weight, swing this way, keep this back and shift that forward etc etc. Now everything is where it should be it seems simple. Take it back and turn through.

First time in years that my swing feels normal and not forced.

Need to see if I can take it to the course this weekend though.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 8, 2017)

AMcC said:



			[video=youtube_share;ysWD3QXOJU4]https://youtu.be/ysWD3QXOJU4[/video]

Had a lesson on Tuesday, been working on bumping the hips to the left and head going back as right elbow also comes in to the side
		
Click to expand...


Im a 17h/c and yours is a far better swing than mine I'm no expert but with that swing you should be able to get a lot lower.

Mind you you are a lot younger than me ,is it a case you can't get out to play as much as you would like ?


----------



## AMcC (Nov 8, 2017)

Rlburnside said:



			Im a 17h/c and yours is a far better swing than mine I'm no expert but with that swing you should be able to get a lot lower.

Mind you you are a lot younger than me ,is it a case you can't get out to play as much as you would like ?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, especially about the age bit.
I can seem to hit the ball very well in spells, then it disappears.  Also my short game is suspect, although we did spend time on pitching on Monday and the last lesson. That is coming together quite well, just need to keep plugging away at it.  I have all winter, so hopefully come flying out the traps when the season starts again next year.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 8, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			perplexed?  you and me both buddy. 


Homer what is your thoughts on this?  can you see the better take away in this and also a much shorter swing.  The tempo also looks fantastic too.   


If you had of swung like this in front of Paul Foston, I am sure he would have kissed you. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


No thoughts or reply then.

For someone trying to encourage people to subscribe to his you tube channel and blog and asking for feedback you would of thought he would at least reply to some on here that are only trying to help and encourage.


----------



## richart (Nov 8, 2017)

AMcC said:



			[video=youtube_share;ysWD3QXOJU4]https://youtu.be/ysWD3QXOJU4[/video]

Had a lesson on Tuesday, been working on bumping the hips to the left and head going back as right elbow also comes in to the side
		
Click to expand...

why are you deliberately moving head back ? I was always taught that the head should be as still as possible on the backswing.

Is head moving a new swing idea ?


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 8, 2017)

richart said:



			why are you deliberately moving head back ? I was always taught that the head should be as still as possible on the backswing.

Is head moving a new swing idea ?

Click to expand...

Looks to me that's its just a feeling.  His head isn't actually falling way back.   he may have been getting well ahead of it previously.  

Just a thought.  Could be well off.


----------



## AMcC (Nov 8, 2017)

richart said:



			why are you deliberately moving head back ? I was always taught that the head should be as still as possible on the backswing.

Is head moving a new swing idea ?

Click to expand...

I have only noticed this on recent videos, I think I am only turning it a bit and have been trying to get away from doing this. Have tried watching the back of the ball with my right eye, will see if this helps.



garyinderry said:



			Looks to me that's its just a feeling.  His head isn't actually falling way back.   he may have been getting well ahead of it previously.  

Just a thought.  Could be well off. 

Click to expand...

I did have issues with direction of travel of my head and the swing is miles better than it was. At start of downswing I was trying to get on left side but this meant my head was going forward as well, instead of dropping in behind the starting position.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 9, 2017)

Rlburnside said:



			No thoughts or reply then.

For someone trying to encourage people to subscribe to his you tube channel and blog and asking for feedback you would of thought he would at least reply to some on here that are only trying to help and encourage.
		
Click to expand...

In case it escaped your attention, there were no replies at all yesterday as I was in work and then out for the evening. Sorry my social diary couldn't synch with your need for a response. No idea why you'd want to drag my youtube activities into this as it's no bearing on the conversations going on here. Just another cheap shot but hey ho

That video is 8 years old and a lot has changed physically and in terms of tuition. Not even sure who I was being coached by that far back. It probably is a better swing but where my swing/game is now isn't something I feel comfy trying to replicate or would know where to start.

As I've said before, I have a clear plan of attack for the winter. I asked a question of Bob as my interest was piqued by his post but I'm comfy with what I'm working on, have some key points and targets to work on and towards and have seen fleeting moments on the course of where it could take me. I'll carry on as before with my plan, see Paul Foston in the new year and crack on. And that, for the imminent future is all I have to say. Back to working on what I was shown at the London Club, trying hard to work on a shorter swing and better wrist position. If/when I have some progress to share I'll make sure you know accordingly


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 9, 2017)

Had a really good practice session last night - putting my drills and work into practice from my last lesson. Recorded a few clips and took some screenshots which I sent over to my coach using the Edulfi app. Anyone else use it with their coaches? It's brilliant. Uploaded the screenshot of my stance, uploaded to my coaching space and got feedback from my coach within a couple of hours!


----------



## AMcC (Nov 9, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Had a really good practice session last night - putting my drills and work into practice from my last lesson. Recorded a few clips and took some screenshots which I sent over to my coach using the Edulfi app. Anyone else use it with their coaches? It's brilliant. Uploaded the screenshot of my stance, uploaded to my coaching space and got feedback from my coach within a couple of hours!
		
Click to expand...

Not used it yet, but will certainly look at it.  I think the ability to video between lessons and send it to them is absolutely massive when going for lessons and making changes


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 9, 2017)

AMcC said:



			Not used it yet, but will certainly look at it.  I think the ability to video between lessons and send it to them is absolutely massive when going for lessons and making changes
		
Click to expand...

Maybe leave you to broach that subject and you can fill me in!

I'm starting to see HUGE positives in my golf.


----------



## AMcC (Nov 9, 2017)

Jacko_G said:



			Maybe leave you to broach that subject and you can fill me in!

I'm starting to see HUGE positives in my golf.
		
Click to expand...

Good, he will be pleased to hear that.  I tend to just email videos to him, apparently that is easiest for him, he can then transfer your video in to his software. Have a look and get back to you.
When are you back up to see him ?


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 9, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			In case it escaped your attention, there were no replies at all yesterday as I was in work and then out for the evening. Sorry my social diary couldn't synch with your need for a response. No idea why you'd want to drag my youtube activities into this as it's no bearing on the conversations going on here. Just another cheap shot but hey ho

That video is 8 years old and a lot has changed physically and in terms of tuition. Not even sure who I was being coached by that far back. It probably is a better swing but where my swing/game is now isn't something I feel comfy trying to replicate or would know where to start.

As I've said before, I have a clear plan of attack for the winter. I asked a question of Bob as my interest was piqued by his post but I'm comfy with what I'm working on, have some key points and targets to work on and towards and have seen fleeting moments on the course of where it could take me. I'll carry on as before with my plan, see Paul Foston in the new year and crack on. And that, for the imminent future is all I have to say. Back to working on what I was shown at the London Club, trying hard to work on a shorter swing and better wrist position. If/when I have some progress to share I'll make sure you know accordingly
		
Click to expand...


Its rare your are not on here every day so I was just wondering why you never responded to Garys post who was only trying to help.

If you post on social media either on here or your blog or u- tube channel which you ask for responses and comments it would be nice if you respond, I can understand you not wanting more comments from some on here and wanting to concentrate on your latest lesson but maybe you shouldn't be so curt with some as you were with DFShow.

I have watched your u- tube channel and found some of it interesting like your chipping challenge and will follow with interest to see if you can improve , I apologise if you thought I was having a cheap shot and wish you well in your quest for single figures.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 9, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			In case it escaped your attention, there were no replies at all yesterday as I was in work and then out for the evening. Sorry my social diary couldn't synch with your need for a response. No idea why you'd want to drag my youtube activities into this as it's no bearing on the conversations going on here. Just another cheap shot but hey ho


*I posted the video on the 6th hoping to hear what your thoughts are on that so don't be biting rlburnside's head for wondering why you haven't commented on it. The tone of this post directed at him was rather rude.  *


That video is 8 years old and a lot has changed physically and in terms of tuition. Not even sure who I was being coached by that far back. It probably is a better swing but where my swing/game is now isn't something I feel comfy trying to replicate or would know where to start.

*This part here is worrying. That swing you were doing is exactly the backswing Paul foston wants you to do. Its a simple backswing without too many glaring faults. Fostin isn't trying to get you to swing in any special way. That video, of you swinging should be the model you are looking to achieve this winter.  Why not send that to Fostin and see what he thinks? *

As I've said before, I have a clear plan of attack for the winter. I asked a question of Bob as my interest was piqued by his post but I'm comfy with what I'm working on, have some key points and targets to work on and towards and have seen fleeting moments on the course of where it could take me. I'll carry on as before with my plan, see Paul Foston in the new year and crack on. And that, for the imminent future is all I have to say. Back to working on what I was shown at the London Club, trying hard to work on a shorter swing and better wrist position. If/when I have some progress to share I'll make sure you know accordingly
		
Click to expand...

*I am also not sure if you know how you are going to shorten the swing.  Fostin tried many ways during the lesson and you still kept doing it. You are going to need ideas on how to do it. Just simply thinking about it won't work for you as you have seen. I could give you a few things to look which would help you but you probably aren't interested.  *

*No one is playing a game of 'have a pop at homer'. Ive enjoyed watching the content you put on YouTube and just want to see you improve. Nothing more. Especially when the mistakes I see are so easily rectified. 

I would be willing to have a chat with you over Skype some time and show you how to shorten that swing.  No problem.*


----------



## shortgame (Nov 9, 2017)

Martin, get your wife to hold a stick just above your ideal backswing position

Everytime you overswing and hit the stick she can give you a clout with it

If that doesn't work at least she may enjoy it


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 9, 2017)

shortgame said:



			Martin, get your wife to hold a stick just above your ideal backswing position

Everytime you overswing and hit the stick she can give you a clout with it

If that doesn't work at least she may enjoy it  

Click to expand...

Fostin tried that in the lesson.  He just kept hitting it.  She will be a widow if they attempt that.


----------



## shortgame (Nov 9, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Fostin tried that in the lesson.  He just kept hitting it.  She will be a widow if they attempt that.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe an electric cattle prod then &#128046;

Martin, please take this in the good spirit it is meant - would love to see you 'crack it' &#128077;


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 9, 2017)

shortgame said:



			Maybe an electric cattle prod then &#55357;&#56366;

Martin, please take this in the good spirit it is meant - would love to see you 'crack it' &#55357;&#56397;
		
Click to expand...

Sure it would be easier and less painful to put a head cover under his armpit.


----------



## AMcC (Nov 27, 2017)

Time for another in my series of winter lessons.

Lesson was split into 2 sections, the first was a quick look at my long game and how my swing was doing.  Pro was reasonably happy with that, just ongoing work to make sure I bump with the hips and head goes back instead of forward, although doing that much less now and also right elbow is tighter to hip but not good enough yet. 

Majority of the lesson spent on the short game, first few shots highlighted that my backswing is still way too long. i was having difficulty hitting the shorter pitch shots So we spent time sorting that out and making sure posture, alignment and ball position were better, also making sure hands were slightly ahead of the ball.  I now have a much better picture in my head of all these parts and to make sure the hands were going left through the downswing.
By the end of the lesson I was getting lots of height on them with some check and actually going much shorter distances.  Just need to remember to accelerate through the ball as my deceleration was killing my shots.
Have written it all down in my notebook now, which means I can read up on it before going out to practice.  Can't wait to go to practice area now


----------



## Dasit (Nov 27, 2017)

Alrite my first lesson in ages, get a good video review after each lesson, totally changing my swing and the new one feels so different...

Let me know what you think of change and if worth pursuing this.

New swing on left of each frame, old swing on right


----------



## Dasit (Dec 4, 2017)

2nd lesson today. Concentrated on takeaway and reversing my loop. I have always took the club back really inside, and this has caused me to loop the clubhead really over the top on way down.

Difficult to describe how hard it is for me to take the club back on the outside, it feels like i have to push it fully away from me during the start of the backswing.


When I get it right, the loop naturally goes from outside on takeaway to inside on the takeaway and contact with the ball from the shallow approach feels so solid.



New on left, old on right.


----------



## richart (Dec 4, 2017)

Dasit said:



			2nd lesson today. Concentrated on takeaway and reversing my loop. I have always took the club back really inside, and this has caused me to loop the clubhead really over the top on way down.

Difficult to describe how hard it is for me to take the club back on the outside, it feels like i have to push it fully away from me during the start of the backswing.


When I get it right, the loop naturally goes from outside on takeaway to inside on the takeaway and contact with the ball from the shallow approach feels so solid.



New on left, old on right.






Click to expand...

That is exactly what I have been doing. Only realised a few weeks back. I feel I am playing for a huge slice, as the club feels like it is going straight out from the ball. Improvement in long game has been huge with much wider swing, but short irons are now going right, instead of drawing in.

I like the take away feeling that I am passing a ball to someone standing directly to my right, instead of right and behind me.


----------



## AMcC (Dec 5, 2017)

Dasit said:



			2nd lesson today. Concentrated on takeaway and reversing my loop. I have always took the club back really inside, and this has caused me to loop the clubhead really over the top on way down.

Difficult to describe how hard it is for me to take the club back on the outside, it feels like i have to push it fully away from me during the start of the backswing.


When I get it right, the loop naturally goes from outside on takeaway to inside on the takeaway and contact with the ball from the shallow approach feels so solid.



New on left, old on right.






Click to expand...

Did your pro have any comments about how you are progressing.  I think, and am ready to be corrected, but the bottom photo on the left shows a very good position as the shaft is running / splitting the forearm perfectly.  Certainly there seems to be a big improvement.


----------



## Dasit (Dec 5, 2017)

richart said:



			That is exactly what I have been doing. Only realised a few weeks back. I feel I am playing for a huge slice, as the club feels like it is going straight out from the ball. Improvement in long game has been huge with much wider swing, but short irons are now going right, instead of drawing in.

I like the take away feeling that I am passing a ball to someone standing directly to my right, instead of right and behind me.
		
Click to expand...


Yeah what feels like straight back on takeaway is inside, so even if I tried to pass a ball to someone behind me it would be coming too far inside. I have to recalicbrate my brain to what inside and outside are on the takeaway, so really have to exaggerate the feeling.

All my shots were going right, big pushes. This is because I have always played with a held open club face to correct for my over the top and help me hit target. Now when I hit the ball from the inside more, the open club face means I push right. Next lesson if my takeaway is looking improved we are going to work on my release. When I tried to release a few times and actively close the club face, the ball went about 20 yards further than I normally hit my 7 iron, so quite exciting.



AMcC said:



			Did your pro have any comments about how you are progressing.  I think, and am ready to be corrected, but the bottom photo on the left shows a very good position as the shaft is running / splitting the forearm perfectly.  Certainly there seems to be a big improvement.
		
Click to expand...


A big part of his coaching philosophy is getting me to become an expert on my own swing, so when I am practicing and playing I can understand why I hit the shot I did.


The video he sent me had a swing which was the highlight of the say 30 balls I hit, so until my next lesson in a few weeks that is the model I need to work on.


He is impressed with how large the change is, he said a pro can spend months grooving a 1 inch change on backswing or downswing, and I have changed my backswing by a few feet and my downswing by similar!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 5, 2017)

Rlburnside said:



			If you post on social media either on here or your blog or u- tube channel which you ask for responses and comments it would be nice if you respond, I can understand you not wanting more comments from some on here and wanting to concentrate on your latest lesson but maybe you shouldn't be so curt with some as you were with DFShow.
		
Click to expand...


Everyone on here knows that Homer is an attention seeker with his blog, youtube channel and his social media activity. I really don't need to know about his health and employment issues and every thread turning into an in depth analysis of what he needs to do to get to single figures. If he doesn't want constructive criticism and advice then best he stops posting videos and comments online.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 5, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Alrite my first lesson in ages, get a good video review after each lesson, totally changing my swing and the new one feels so different...

Let me know what you think of change and if worth pursuing this.

New swing on left of each frame, old swing on right






Click to expand...

It's hard to tell exactly from still images but the 'new' swing looks to be a big improvement. Keep working on it, the more balls you hit the more natural it will feel and you should see results pretty quickly   :thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 5, 2017)

drive4show said:



			It's hard to tell exactly from still images but the 'new' swing looks to be a big improvement. Keep working on it, the more balls you hit the more natural it will feel and you should see results pretty quickly   :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That's his old swing !


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 5, 2017)

richart said:



			That's his old swing !

Click to expand...

Bugger, I quoted the wrong set of pics! The yellow ones (new??) are much better, coming down on the inside instead of OTT.

Rich, how much do you charge for IT lessons?


----------



## richart (Dec 5, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Bugger, I quoted the wrong set of pics! The yellow ones (new??) are much better, coming down on the inside instead of OTT.

Rich, how much do you charge for IT lessons?    

Click to expand...

If you have to ask you can not afford me.


----------



## IainP (Feb 13, 2018)

...it sort of wasn't. Had one in January and was the best the pro had seen my hit. Little warm up prior and was hitting wedges with pleasing accuracy. Was going to be on the new fangled launch monitor as well.
First hit, the S word. Then another, and another.
Guy tried his best but I had no control of my limbs it seemed. 30 yard pitch, scuff, etc. Wasted both of our time really and confidence taken a big knock. Had booked in for a comp this weekend also. Best find a way back onto the horse.


----------



## Curls (Feb 14, 2018)

IainP said:



			...it sort of wasn't. Had one in January and was the best the pro had seen my hit. Little warm up prior and was hitting wedges with pleasing accuracy. Was going to be on the new fangled launch monitor as well.
First hit, the S word. Then another, and another.
Guy tried his best but I had no control of my limbs it seemed. 30 yard pitch, scuff, etc. Wasted both of our time really and confidence taken a big knock. Had booked in for a comp this weekend also. Best find a way back onto the horse.
		
Click to expand...

You know this is golf, right? You could go up to the range tonight and flush everything.

We're inconsistent, you probably were over-thinking it cos you had the launch monitor, you got quick/twitchy and let it get the better of you. Get back on that horse and when you do try to slow down your whole routine, take your time, no one is going to take the little ball away from you and you don't hit anything going back.

You'll be fine, it has happened us all, shrug it off.


----------



## Reemul (Feb 14, 2018)

Just finished my last of 6 lessons with a young pro/coach. He has changed my stance, left hand grip and take away. My last lesson was 9 holes with him to evaluate course management and see how I was doing in the field. He shot 3 under on the 9 holes and I shot 5 over which included a double on the 8th.

Really pleased with how the lessons have gone. Swing is much improved with a good penetrating flight no more hooks and some added distance. Played again after my lesson and shot 2 over through 9. Not actually got a handicap yet but will look to do it in the coming month. Wish I had had lessons years ago. Also got fitted for clubs which has made a decent difference as well.


----------



## Curls (Feb 14, 2018)

Reemul said:



			Just finished my last of 6 lessons with a young pro/coach. He has changed my stance, left hand grip and take away. My last lesson was 9 holes with him to evaluate course management and see how I was doing in the field. He shot 3 under on the 9 holes and I shot 5 over which included a double on the 8th.

Really pleased with how the lessons have gone. Swing is much improved with a good penetrating flight no more hooks and some added distance. Played again after my lesson and shot 2 over through 9. Not actually got a handicap yet but will look to do it in the coming month. Wish I had had lessons years ago. Also got fitted for clubs which has made a decent difference as well.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like great progress - nice one. Get those cards in and when you do don't worry about what you're shooting. I know you're probably excited by 2 over after 9 but if you think you should have a single figure handicap after the 3 cards you could self destruct if things don't go your way. Just relax, play your game, get a number and then work on reducing it. If its 6 or 16 or 26 it doesn't matter, you'll soon chop it down in competition to the level you are at. Nothing like the cut-and-thrust of competition with a card in your hand or a great matchplay match - lots to look forward to!


----------



## Reemul (Feb 14, 2018)

Curls said:



			Sounds like great progress - nice one. Get those cards in and when you do don't worry about what you're shooting. I know you're probably excited by 2 over after 9 but if you think you should have a single figure handicap after the 3 cards you could self destruct if things don't go your way. Just relax, play your game, get a number and then work on reducing it. If its 6 or 16 or 26 it doesn't matter, you'll soon chop it down in competition to the level you are at. Nothing like the cut-and-thrust of competition with a card in your hand or a great matchplay match - lots to look forward to!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I think mid teens is more realistic but I need to keep pace as my 11 year old has just got his adult handicap of 33. That's what drove me to improve and have lessons, watching him play properly with a great swing and the progress he has made (only been playing 18 months) has been amazing.


----------



## Curls (Feb 14, 2018)

Reemul said:



			Yeah I think mid teens is more realistic but I need to keep pace as my 11 year old has just got his adult handicap of 33. That's what drove me to improve and have lessons, watching him play properly with a great swing and the progress he has made (only been playing 18 months) has been amazing.
		
Click to expand...

And wanting to beat the little show off.


----------



## DRW (Feb 14, 2018)

Reemul said:



			Yeah I think mid teens is more realistic but I need to keep pace as my 11 year old has just got his adult handicap of 33. That's what drove me to improve and have lessons, watching him play properly with a great swing and the progress he has made (only been playing 18 months) has been amazing.
		
Click to expand...

Assuming he continues playing, he is going to improve so much over the coming years, its a great ride to watch your children improving. Enjoy the ride and the days when he whips you!


----------



## road2ruin (Feb 14, 2018)

Lesson today having tried (and largely failed) to use the winter as a time to get on the range and try and get some improvement. 

Had been struggling with the driver and long irons with pushes to the right and big, high, weak slices. 

Issue was that I was getting trapped on the inside and in an effort not to come over the top I was getting really narrow in my swing. Spent ages just working on the takeaway and then the feeling of space on the downswing and made a huge difference. Everything was straight or a slight pull to the left but no damage done. Hoping to see less of the right hand side of our fairways this weekend.....


----------



## Garush34 (Feb 14, 2018)

Had a lesson a couple weekends ago. Swing is in a good place and swinging well. Coah liked what he saw only a couple of things to work on. Need to start the backswing slower and shorter. Had been rushing to start the swing which got me out of sync and would lead to some fats/thins if i didn't get it right.

Also need to work on committing to the downswing more, i would usually just take a casual swip at the ball. Trying to commit more and get through the ball faster, brings down my flight of the ball and a much better trajectory. Also need to keep my chest up throught impact to give enough space coming through.

Overall a great lesson with reasons to changes and already seeing an improvement. My coach stopped a guy on the range he knew and asked my to hit a couple shots and asked the guy what he thought my handicap was, he said 10 or below. Got to take confidence from that and put it into my game. I know its there somewhere just need to produce the goods.


----------



## Roops (Feb 15, 2018)

I didn't eve go for a lesson. I went to have my lies checked on my new clubs. After hitting a few good ones and a few bad ones, we had a quick chat about ball striking. I have always had slightly high hands (that's what cricket does for you...) and very keen to get into a better strike position. The club fitter, who's also a teachng Pro, gave me a nice takeaway tip and a good through the hit tip to improve strike. 

While he went off to check the club lies I continued to hit balls and was striping it. So clubs are all good, strike is better and it cost me nothing, plus I found a teaching pro who gets what I want to improve and I will be looking for a couple of lessons with him in the future.

Funny how things turn out.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 15, 2018)

Had a lesson this morning, first one for about 18 months. Started in the bunker as I am having problems with weak chunks that fail to get out first time. The problem is that our course doesn't have many bunkers and no practice bunker so I get zero time in them other than when finding them on the course. The pro lengthened my swing and got me taking less sand so hopefully that will see an improvement.

I recently changed my swing from what was basically a one plane swing to rotating my wrists and wanted his view on it. I hit a few decent shots with my 7 iron but he got me rotating a lot earlier so that my hands were opposite my chest when my arms were parallel to the ground. Despite a few thins, the clean strikes seemed to go further and with a bit of draw.

Needing a new driver, we took out a Ping G400 SFT 12* with a senior shaft. Never played with a driver loft of over 10.5 before or had anything other than regular flex. It was a bit weird looking down at it as I teed it up for the first time but boy did I hit it well (for me anyway). Had no hesitation in placing an order and I have the demo model to play with over the weekend.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2018)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Had a lesson this morning, first one for about 18 months. Started in the bunker as I am having problems with weak chunks that fail to get out first time. The problem is that our course doesn't have many bunkers and no practice bunker so I get zero time in them other than when finding them on the course. The pro lengthened my swing and got me taking less sand so hopefully that will see an improvement.

I recently changed my swing from what was basically a one plane swing to rotating my wrists and wanted his view on it. I hit a few decent shots with my 7 iron but he got me rotating a lot earlier so that my hands were opposite my chest when my arms were parallel to the ground. Despite a few thins, the clean strikes seemed to go further and with a bit of draw.

Needing a new driver, we took out a Ping G400 SFT 12* with a senior shaft. Never played with a driver loft of over 10.5 before or had anything other than regular flex. It was a bit weird looking down at it as I teed it up for the first time but boy did I hit it well (for me anyway). Had no hesitation in placing an order and I have the demo model to play with over the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a productive morning. Lots to work on as well


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 15, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sounds like a productive morning. Lots to work on as well
		
Click to expand...

Certainly beats working. Just hope I can remember everything until the weekend.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2018)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Certainly beats working. Just hope I can remember everything until *tomorrow*.
		
Click to expand...

Tidied that for you! I'm sure it'll be fine


----------



## IainP (Feb 15, 2018)

Curls said:



			You know this is golf, right? You could go up to the range tonight and flush everything.

We're inconsistent, you probably were over-thinking it cos you had the launch monitor, you got quick/twitchy and let it get the better of you. Get back on that horse and when you do try to slow down your whole routine, take your time, no one is going to take the little ball away from you and you don't hit anything going back.

You'll be fine, it has happened us all, shrug it off.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, and yes I know and agree. I think I was most frustrated that knowing this I could not seen to shake it and wasted the lesson. I usually back myself for working out something pretty quickly.  Anyway back on the horse today, and hit 20 balls fine. Then made myself try to think of some things that were in my head that night and started to find the heel and a couple of unmentionables. This time though put myself back to reasonable. So confidence not fully rebuilt but at least no longer in tatters. Will leave my name in the draw for this weekend.
Cheers


----------



## AMcC (Feb 21, 2018)

Had a lesson yesterday, and maybe have finally found a way to sort the weakest part of my swing.  I had been transferring my weight to the left but my head was going the same way and my right elbow was coming out from my body on the way down and finishing high on the way through. This meant I had to be decent with my hands to hit the ball well.  What we worked on was making sure the right elbow is as tight to the right side as possible on the way down and rotate better through the ball.   So I now think of bumping my hips and dropping my hands into a position where the shaft is parallel with the target line, this also means my head comes back to a better position and holding the angle between my wrists and the club allows a later hit.  I have really struggled with this whole sequence for a while but the simple phrase of bump - drop - rotate seems to help.
I have attached a couple of videos to show how I was getting on.


https://youtu.be/PcHZpv4P9ZE


https://youtu.be/xmnNZhfRoQc


----------



## bobmac (Feb 21, 2018)

[video=youtube;PcHZpv4P9ZE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcHZpv4P9ZE&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


Now you do the other one  :thup:


----------



## AMcC (Feb 21, 2018)

bobmac said:



			[video=youtube;PcHZpv4P9ZE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcHZpv4P9ZE&feature=youtu.be[/video]


Now you do the other one  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Bob


----------



## AMcC (Feb 21, 2018)

Now Bob has shown me how to host videos properly, my two swings form my lesson yesterday.

[video=youtube_share;PcHZpv4P9ZE]https://youtu.be/PcHZpv4P9ZE[/video]


----------



## AMcC (Feb 21, 2018)

and now the second one ![video=youtube_share;xmnNZhfRoQc]https://youtu.be/xmnNZhfRoQc[/video]


----------



## Capella (May 28, 2019)

I was supposed to have a lesson today, but a thunderstorm was already rolling in while I was warming up. The pro came over and said: "Let's get started, before the storm gets here" (we don't have lightning protected bays). I wanted a lesson on lob shots (or at least high approach shots from 40 to 50 yards, I don't have a lob wedge, my 54Â° SW is as lofted as I go). So the pro said: "Okay, show me what you've got". The first one was fat and went nowhere, the second attempt had a nice high ball flight but the line was a bit off. I corrected the line and the next shot went straight into the hole. Seriously, that was the best approach I ever hit, I knew it was gold from the moment I made contact with the ball. The pro was like: "Yeah ... why did you want this lesson again?" And then the lightning came too close and we had to stop and postponed the lesson to a later date.


----------



## IanM (May 28, 2019)

I've played a couple of rounds with my coach this year, quasi social, but can't help feeling he is locked in teaching mode!  

Last trip, half way round leaving a green he said "get your eyes over the ball."   Next green, boom in from 20 feet... He also mentioned my irons looked a little closed at address!  So we have a range session booked for later this week.   I am playing pretty well at the mo, I feel a _stormer_ is just around the corner!  Maybe in Saturday's comp?


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 28, 2019)

I had a check on my swing plane, moved from 7* inside to around 3-4 with some even coming in around 0.

Also moved my backswing plane to be more inside as it had crept outside ideal.

It was my first Lesson with Darren Scholes at Cambridge Driving Range. Very high quality 30 minutes, he asked all the right questions and we achieved the lesson aim!

I also liked the 2 min post lesson email video summary, felt it was worth more than the Â£30 I paid.

This has straightened out my push and hooks to become more manageable. Also added lots of height to my long iron shots.

Great to see my side spin come down from over 1200 to 200-500.


----------

